# Kaufberatung Angelausrüstung



## Typ87 (5. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor einer Woche die Fischerprüfung bestanden und möchte jetzt mit dem Angeln loslegen.
Kurz etwas zu mir:
Ich heiße Andreas und bin 31 Jahre alt.
Als Kind war ich mit meinem Opa angeln und wollte schon lange meinen Angelschein machen,
nur leider habe ich es immer vor mich her geschoben aber jetzt ist es soweit! 
Während dem Fischerkurs habe ich viel neues gelernt
jedoch weiß ich irgendwie immer noch nicht genau was
ich jetzt alles zum anfangen brauche,
sprich welche Angelrute/Rolle Bleibe, Schnüre, Haken Posen Kescher etc.
Theorie ist ja schön und gut aber Praktisch ist es dann doch etwas anderes,
weshalb ich auch mit einem
Freund welcher schon seit Jahrzehnten angelt beim ersten Mal mitgehen werde.
Er wird mir da viel zeigen und erklären.


Ich möchte mir eine erste Angelausrüstung zulegen und es soll etwas qualitativ gutes sein.
Optimale Budget wäre sage ich mal für die Rute bis 50€ und für die Rolle bis 80€,
wenn es etwas mehr ist aber sich dafür lohnt ist das auch in Ordnung.

Ich habe es mir so vorgestellt das ich mir erstmal eine normale Ansitzangel hole
mit der ich auf Zierfische Karpfen etc gehen kann, sprich eine Angel
mit der ich vom Ufer aus fische und möglichst viel an verschiedenen Fischarten abdecken kann.

Außerdem möchte ich eine Angel zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht, Zander etc haben, Wels interessiert mich (noch) nicht so.

Mir ist klar das ich mit diesen 2 Angeln nicht alles komplett abdecken kann
aber das soll es anfangs auch gar nicht.
Sie sollen einfach nur der Anfang sein um meine erste Erfahrungen zu machen.
Da ich kein Billig Zeug kaufen werde halten die Sachen ja auch ne Weile.

Das Angelzubehör möchte ich gerne in einem großen Shop wie Askari.de oder Angelplatz.de kaufen.

*Meine Fragen:*

*-Welche Angelrute/Modell und Rolle könnt ihr mir empfehlen um beim Ansitzangeln auf Zierfische/Karpfen etc zu gehen?

-Welche Angelrute/Modell und Rolle könnt ihr mir empfehlen um beim Spinnangeln auf Karpfen Zander etc zu gehen?

-Was brauche ich alles genau an Zubehör? zB Bleibe, Schnüre, Haken Posen Kescher etc, 
ihr könnt mir auch gerne etwas mit Link von Angelplatz oder Askari raussuchen.*

Es sollte am besten Steckruten von der Marke Shimano sein da ich über diese viel gutes gehört habe.
*
Klasse wäre es wenn ihr mir eine Angel mit der passenden Rolle Schnur Bleibe Posen etc zusammen passend empfehlen würdet!*

Ich habe mir vorgestellt für diese Erstaustattung bis zu 500€ auszugeben.


----------



## Semmelmehl (5. Dezember 2018)

Wenn du nen Kumpel hast, der dir helfen kann, dann klemm dir den untern Arm und fahr in den nächsten Angelladen. 

Ruten und Rollen kannst Du bei Askari und Co kaufen,  den Kleinteilekram würde ich im Laden holen ... und nimm ne große Kiste mit, es wird mehr als du denkst


----------



## bigpit12 (5. Dezember 2018)

Moin

Da du ja auf Shimano zu stehen scheinst wären die folgenden Sachen für einen Einsteiger passend. Ich sage aber gleich, das es genug andere gute Marken gibt.
Balzer, Spro, Sänger, DAM usw usw .. es gibt viele vernünftige Marken. Versteif dich nicht zu sehr auf eine Marke.

Als Friedfischallroundrute ist die https://www.angelsport.de/shimano-vengeance-bx-angelruten_0159457.html recht ordentlich. Mit 300cm bis 330 cm bist du gut aufgestellt.

Die Passende Rolle dazu wäre die https://www.angelsport.de/shimano-baitrunner-st-fb-angelrolle_0158989.html . Mit einer 4000er machst du nichts verkehrt.

Bei der Schnur kannst du eigentlich nicht viel verkehrt machen . Such dir was passendes .. um die 0.25 bis 0.30 Mono sollte für den Anfang reichen. 
Lieber etwas stabiler für den Anfang. Die Camtec von Balzer nutze ich .

Haken und Posen kann man alle bekannten Marken nehmen. Der Großteil ist da in der Qualität identisch. Ich fahre seit Jahren mit den Camtec von Balzer recht gut. Ich binde auch kaum noch selbst, sondern setze auf die vorgebundenen.

Posen nach belieben. Ich angle sehr gern mit Wagglern, aber da hat jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben.

Denn ganzen Kleinkram würde ich im Laden direkt kaufen. Da kann man Posen etc auch begrabbeln und gucken obs für einen passt. Schnapp dir deinen Kumpel und los gehts.

Als Allroundrute nutze ich z.B. eine Spro Telerute in 300. Dazu ne Rolle von der Hausmarke Axxa von Fishermans Partner. Das Set kam um die 80 Euro und ist für mich echt sehr zufriedenstellend.

Zu den Spinruten sage ich nicht viel. Ich selbst angle mit einer Balzer Zanderschreck in 270cm 10-30 mit einer dazu passenden Spro Rolle, diese Rute ist sehr feinfühlig finde ich. Man merkt sogut wie jeden Grundkontakt. Die Wurfeigenschaften finde ich persönlich auf sehr gut.
Des weiteren Habe ich noch eine Berkley Cherrywood HD in 240cm 15-40. Beides feine aber recht erschwingliche Ruten.
Aber viele andere hier haben da sicher mehr Ahnung als ich.


----------



## Typ87 (6. Dezember 2018)

bigpit12 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Da du ja auf Shimano zu stehen scheinst wären die folgenden Sachen für einen Einsteiger passend. Ich sage aber gleich, das es genug andere gute Marken gibt.
> Balzer, Spro, Sänger, DAM usw usw .. es gibt viele vernünftige Marken. Versteif dich nicht zu sehr auf eine Marke.
> ...



Danke für die Antwort, die Rute und die Rolle sehen auf jeden Fall vernünftig aus und haben auch gute Bewertungen.


----------



## Bilch (6. Dezember 2018)

Was das Spinnangeln angeht, hätte ich zwei Fragen:
- an was für Gewässer wirst Du angeln: See, Fluss …, Tiefe, Strömung …?
- mit welchen Ködern wirst Du angeln: Typ, Gewicht …?


----------



## Inni (6. Dezember 2018)

Hi,
also die Shimanorolle ist sicher nicht schlecht, die habe ich auch auf meinen Feederruten. Aber zum Karpfen Angeln würde ich eher in Richtung 5000/6000 gehen. Da hast Du eine größere Spule. Kannst damit weiter werfen, und was für mich eher Thema wäre, da kringelt sich nicht die Schnur so sehr. Bei den 4000er mit dicker Karpfenschnur hast du deutlich mehr Kringel in der Schnur, bzw springen dir die Ringe bei offenen Bügel von der Spule. 
Mein Sohn und ich habe die Okuma Longbow. Super Preis/Leistung.


----------



## hecht99 (6. Dezember 2018)

Inni schrieb:


> Hi,
> also die Shimanorolle ist sicher nicht schlecht, die habe ich auch auf meinen Feederruten. Aber zum Karpfen Angeln würde ich eher in Richtung 5000/6000 gehen. Da hast Du eine größere Spule. Kannst damit weiter werfen, und was für mich eher Thema wäre, da kringelt sich nicht die Schnur so sehr. Bei den 4000er mit dicker Karpfenschnur hast du deutlich mehr Kringel in der Schnur, bzw springen dir die Ringe bei offenen Bügel von der Spule.
> Mein Sohn und ich habe die Okuma Longbow. Super Preis/Leistung.



Jeeiiin. Als Karpfen- und Anistzangeln meint er bestimmt nicht das Angeln mit Festblei usw. bzw. würde ich dies einem Anfänger auch nicht empfehlen. Gerade das Posenfischen oder leichte Grundangeln mit Einhängebissanzeiger auf Karpfen in Verbindung mit der von @bigpit12 empfohlenen Rute (würde hier die 3,30er mit 50 gr. empfehlen) und Rolle lernt man schnell dazu, egal ob füttern, Anhieb setzen usw. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass in dem Gewässer die Durchschnittskarpfen unter 10 Pfund sind und wenig größere.
Die Rute kannst du auch sehr gut zum Ansitzen auf Zander und größere Friedfische einsetzen. Also wenn nicht gerade schon zum Anfang Festbleiangeln auf größere Karpfen ansteht, brauchst du keine Seilwinde als Rolle, ne 4000er Shimano reicht!

Für die Kleinteile wie schon erwähnt:

Kumpel nehmen und ab in den Laden!
Auch die Spinnrute würde ich mir im Laden kaufen, am besten mit Beratung deines Kumpels und dem Angelshop


----------



## Typ87 (6. Dezember 2018)

bigpit12 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Da du ja auf Shimano zu stehen scheinst wären die folgenden Sachen für einen Einsteiger passend. Ich sage aber gleich, das es genug andere gute Marken gibt.
> Balzer, Spro, Sänger, DAM usw usw .. es gibt viele vernünftige Marken. Versteif dich nicht zu sehr auf eine Marke.
> ...


Danke für die Antworten!

Kann ich mit dieser Rute und Rolle auch größere Karpfen fangen oderr brauche ich dann anderes Zubehör?

@hecht99 
Für was steht die
"50 gramm" Angabe in deinem Post?

@Bilch
Zum Thema Spinnangeln:
Ich möchte erstmal definitiv an Seen angeln,
wie tief die dann sind weiß ich nicht? da ich mir noch kein Gewässer rausgesucht habe.
Mit der Spinnrute/Rolle sollte ich möglichst viel abdecken können sprich hauptsächlich (große) Hechte, Zander etc Raubfische eben.
Was könnt ihr mir hierfür von Shimano empfehlen?


----------



## hecht99 (6. Dezember 2018)

Die Wurfgewichtsangabe!

Was man fangen kann und was sinnvoller Art und Weise gefangen wird sind halt zwei paar Schuhe. Fütter uns mal mit Angaben zu deinen Gewässern und zu den erwarteten Fischgrößen (wenn du die nicht weißt kannst ja deinen Kumpel mal fragen), dann können wir dir besser weiterhelfen...
Als kleinen Tipp nebenbei: Lerne das Gehen vor dem Laufen und nicht umgekehrt!


----------



## bigpit12 (6. Dezember 2018)

hecht99 schrieb:


> Jeeiiin. Als Karpfen- und Anistzangeln meint er bestimmt nicht das Angeln mit Festblei usw. bzw. würde ich dies einem Anfänger auch nicht empfehlen. Gerade das Posenfischen oder leichte Grundangeln mit Einhängebissanzeiger auf Karpfen in Verbindung mit der von @bigpit12 empfohlenen Rute (würde hier die 3,30er mit 50 gr. empfehlen) und Rolle lernt man schnell dazu, egal ob füttern, Anhieb setzen usw. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass in dem Gewässer die Durchschnittskarpfen unter 10 Pfund sind und wenig größere.
> Die Rute kannst du auch sehr gut zum Ansitzen auf Zander und größere Friedfische einsetzen. Also wenn nicht gerade schon zum Anfang Festbleiangeln auf größere Karpfen ansteht, brauchst du keine Seilwinde als Rolle, ne 4000er Shimano reicht!
> 
> Für die Kleinteile wie schon erwähnt:
> ...




@hecht99 genau das war mein Gedanke. Die vorgeschlagene Rute und Rolle eignen sich eben zum Allroundangeln. Man kann damit prima auch mittlere bis größere Friedfische landen. Oder auch mal mit Köfi auf Ansitz. Deckt also erstmal Anfangs einen Großteil ab. Man sollte sich zu Beginn reinfuchsen und nicht gleich auf den Big-Fisch versteifen. Es werden viele kleine kommen, bevor der große erhoffte kommt. 
Will man direkt auf die großen Karpfen, so sollte man sich gleich stabileres Gerät kaufen.


----------



## Inni (6. Dezember 2018)

Guckt mal was ich in meinem Text meinte:



Inni schrieb:


> und was für mich eher Thema wäre, da kringelt sich nicht die Schnur so sehr.



Eine 0.23er Schnur habe ich auch auf den 4000er Baitrunner. Das ist OK. 0.30er oder 0.35er würde ich dann da aber nicht mehr drauf machen. 
Und ob ich mit einer 0.23er und KöFi auf Ansitz sitze - glaube kaum.
Aber das ist meine pers Erfahrung mit meinen Schnüren.


----------



## Typ87 (6. Dezember 2018)

hecht99 schrieb:


> Die Wurfgewichtsangabe!
> 
> Was man fangen kann und was sinnvoller Art und Weise gefangen wird sind halt zwei paar Schuhe. Fütter uns mal mit Angaben zu deinen Gewässern und zu den erwarteten Fischgrößen (wenn du die nicht weißt kannst ja deinen Kumpel mal fragen), dann können wir dir besser weiterhelfen...
> Als kleinen Tipp nebenbei: Lerne das Gehen vor dem Laufen und nicht umgekehrt!



Weder kenne ich die Gewässer noch die erwartenden Fischgrößen.
Ich kann da keine genauen Angaben machen.
Ich möchte wie gesagt mit einer Rute Vom Ufer am See Ansitzangeln auf Zierfische Karpfen und sowas machen.
Mit der Spinnrute möchte ich auf Hechte, Zander etc

https://www.angelsport.de/shimano-vengeance-bx-angelruten_0159457.html

ist leider in der Größe bzw in kaum einer Größe auf Lager und die Lieferung dauert 3 Monate+, das geht nicht

Kennt ihr noch einen anderen Shop welche diese Rute in 3,30 Meter hat?Ich finde keinen.

Empfehlungen für die Spinnrute währen noch klasse.

Ist die DAM Nonoflex gut?


----------



## Snâsh (6. Dezember 2018)

In welcher Region gehst du denn angeln. Ich glaube bei deinen Fragen kommt vielleicht jemand mal aus dem Board vorbei, bringt sein Zeug mit. Ihr angelt gemeinsam und dabei kann man wirklich viel labern, erklären etc. Ich denke das wäre das einfachste. Hier schreibt man sich ansonsten ja die Finger blutig!


----------



## Typ87 (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich wohne und komme aus Ulm, hier möchte ich auch anfangs angeln gehen.

Es ist eigentlich gar nicht schwer 

Ein Post mit 2 Links für Rute/Rolle und Erklärung würde mir zb sehr helfen


----------



## Inni (6. Dezember 2018)

Hi,
mein Kollege, welcher auch diese Jahr angefangen hatte, hatte eine "Spro 3 Kraft" für solche Dinge auf dem Schirm, bis er sich dann doch für eine Chub Outcast geworden ist.
Ich kann zu der Rute nichts sagen, das ist aber das, was er recherchiert hatte. Da müsstest Du mal gucken nach Länge & Wurfgewicht.


----------



## Bilch (6. Dezember 2018)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Mit der Spinnrute möchte ich auf Hechte, Zander etc



Da Du es auch auf Zander abgesehen hast, nehme ich an, dass Du vor allem mit Gufis probieren wills. Du brauchst also eine schnelle Rute mit Spitzenaktion und genügend Rückgrat. Bis 50 Euro kann ich Dir nur eine Shimano Spinnrute empfehlen und zwar die Vengeance BX Shad.

Für das Angeln vom Ufer empfehle ich die 2,70 m Variante mit 20-50 g WG. Mit der kannst Du mit GuFis 7,5 - 15 cm und Jigköpfen 7 - 20 g angeln. Die 10-50 g Variante wäre auch o.k.
https://www.angelplatz.de/shimano-vengeance-bx-spg-shad-270-h--ao2250 Du darfst sie aber nicht mit der „normalen“ Vengeance BX spin (in Deinem Link) oder Vengeance BX Sea Bass verwechseln.

Bei den Rollen würde ich mich für Shimano Sahara oder Nasci in 4000er Größe entscheiden
https://www.angelplatz.de/shimano-sahara-4000-fi--ro0521
https://www.angelplatz.de/shimano-nasci-4000-fb--ro0455

Ich rate Dir aber in ein Angelgeschäft zu gehen und sich beraten lassen. Und auch die Rute in die Hand nehmen, sie testen und dann ein paar Roller draufschrauben um zu sehen mit welcher sie am besten ausbalanciert ist.

Dan brauchst aber noch:
- Geflochtene Schnur: kannst bei Shimano bleiben und die Power Pro nehmen. Meinungen über Power Pro sind sehr verschieden. Selber habe ich sie noch nie gefischt, habe aber einen Freund, der schwört auf diese Schnur. Du brauchst eine Schnur mit einer Tragkraft von cca. 10 kg.
https://www.angelplatz.de/power-pro-pp-135m-0-15mm-9kg-yellow--so0326
https://www.angelplatz.de/shimano-kairiki-pe-0-15mm-steelgray9-0kg-150m--so0232

- Stahlvorfächer beim Hechtgefahr: ein paar Stück
- Wenn es kein Hechtgefahr gibt, dann Fluorocarbon für den Vorfach und Snaps für leichteren Köderwechsel.
- Gummifische: zum Start kannst Du nur eine Größe nehmen, 10 oder 12 cm, verschiedene Farben (ein paar in Naturfarben, eine paar helle und dunkle, und ein paar in Schockfarben)
- Jighaken: 3/0 für 10 bzw. 4/0 für 12 cm GuFis.


----------



## Minimax (6. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Typ87,
schön das Du dich angemeldet und vorgestellt hast, willkommen an Board und viel Spass beim Stöbern und Posten.



Typ87 schrieb:


> ich habe vor einer Woche die Fischerprüfung bestanden und möchte jetzt mit dem Angeln loslegen.
> (...)
> weshalb ich auch mit einem
> Freund welcher schon *seit Jahrzehnten angelt* beim ersten Mal mitgehen werde.
> ...



In dieser luxuriösen Position würde ich mir garnicht den Kopf über Angelzeugs zerbrechen, sondern erstmal mit dem Freund
paarmal angeln. Er kennt die Gewässer bei Euch, die Zielfische und die Anforderungen, und hat vermutlich genau darauf ausgelegtes
Zeugs. Ich wette, er wird dir gern behilflich sein, und du kannst natürlich Deine Ausrüstung nach seinem Beispiel/Rat modellieren,
genau wie weiter oben bereits geraten wurde.

Wenn aber natürlich das Problem unter den Nägeln brennt, und Du Dich möglicherweise auch mit Nicht-Shimano Ausrüstung
zufrieden geben könntest:



Typ87 schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir so vorgestellt das ich mir erstmal eine normale Ansitzangel hole
> mit der ich auf Zierfische [sic! M.M.] Karpfen etc gehen kann, sprich eine Angel
> mit der ich vom Ufer aus fische und möglichst viel an verschiedenen Fischarten abdecken kann.
> Außerdem möchte ich eine Angel zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht, Zander etc haben (...)
> Ich habe mir vorgestellt für diese Erstaustattung bis zu *500€* auszugeben.



Dann hol´ Dir doch einfach für den ersten Zweck das _FISCH & FANG Edition: Matze Koch Set “Ansitzwunder”_ für ca. 200,-
und für den zweiten _das FISCH & FANG Edition: Matze Koch Set "Spinnwunder" _für ca 200,-

Beide umreissen Die von Dir genannten Einsatzbereiche (also Alles) genau, und zwar immer und überall, du hast jeweils 1 RuteRolleSchnur Combo und passende Kleinteile,
Vorfächer, Köder und Montagezubehör. Dann hast Du noch 100 Euro für Rutenhalter, Rucksack, Futteral, dies und das und eine Dose Würmer.
Wie wär´s?

Minimax


----------



## Typ87 (7. Dezember 2018)

Danke für den Vorschlag @Minimax 
Aber ich bin ein Typ der sich gerne gut (online) informiert bevor er irgendwas kauft.
Wenn ich jetzt in den Laden gehe kann der Verkäufer mir theoretisch sonstwas erzählen
und man wird unbewusst auch etwas voreilig kaufen.
Dies möchte ich vermeiden.

Ok dann gehe ich mal auf eure Empfehlungen ein,
zu erst nur die Rute und Rolle.

*Ansitzangeln:*

Vorschlag von @bigpit12

Rute:

*Shimano Vengeance BX Spinning*

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Ven...1d9f57049:m:mjPcwVnzd7Am-fnwz0mrrpQ:rk:3:pf:0

Hier irritiert mich das "Spinning" im Namen, das ist doch die gleiche Rute wie von bigpit12 vorgeschlagen?

Passt da eine Größe von 3,30 Meter oder ist das zu groß?

Welches Wurfgewicht soll ich nehmen 20-50 gramm oder 50-100 gramm?



Rolle:

*Shimano Baitrunner ST FB* *4000*

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Bai...1915c7adb:m:mE_FWYim50gGslVqoRtbYCg:rk:1:pf:0


*Spinnangeln:*

Hier gehe ich auf den Vorschlag von @Bilch ein

*Rute:
Shimano Vengeance BX SPG SHAD*

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Ven...cbb7c4996:m:m1AfHw5ExJ12ALgMhuiWYpw:rk:1:pf:0
2,70 m Variante mit 20-50 g*, *wie von "Bilch vorgeschlagen".

Kann ich damit auch große Hechte fangen? oder ist die dafür zu schwach?

*Rolle dazu:*

*Shimano Sahara 4000 Fi*

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Sah...cc2727ed8:m:ma36K85j_JBcQO03oy-cv2w:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Typ.
Ich klink mich mal in diese Diskussion ein.
Ich hab alles mitgelesen.
Tips hast du ja schon einige gute bekommen.

Zur 1.combo.
Ob du mit ner Spinne auf Grund und/oder mit Pose fischst ist den Fischen wohl egal.
Ich würde nur darauf achten das es nicht so ein harter Prügel ist, damit hasst du nämlich auf zarter beißende Fische einige Nachteile.
Die Bisserkennung auf Grund geht über die Spitze kaum.
Das könnte man aber mit Einhänge Bissanzeigern wettmachen.
Bei Karpfen die ordentlich anreissen ist die Gefahr des aufschlitzens erheblich größer.
Ich würde  zu Max. 50 wg tendieren.
Als Allrounder könntest damit noch kleinere Futterkörbe verwenden.
Posen um die 10 g sind damit auch gut werfbar.
Mit einer Länge ab 3,3 m hast du einen guten Allrounder.
Ich persönlich würde so einen Allrounder nehmen wie die Mitchell Lake Serie zb.
Da gefällt mir die Aktion besser zum Friedfisch Angeln.
Shimano hat sicher auch was ähnliches,ne stärkere Float Rute geht auch gut.
Rolle passt.
Ob Freilauf oder nicht musst du selber entscheiden.
Würde es aber schon empfehlen,vor allem wenn größere Karpfen im Spiel sind.
Dann musst du nicht immer rumdrehen und kannst einmal alles einstellen.

Zum spinnfischen:
Bestimmt bekommst du mit der Rute jeden Hecht raus.
Groß wäre bei mir über einem Meter, die kommen ja ned so häufig vor.
Darfst halt ned eine zu dünne Schnur verwenden.


----------



## bigpit12 (7. Dezember 2018)

Warum auch immer da Spinning (warscheinlich weil in der Auswahl auch Spinnruten dabei sind) steht, es ist die Rute die ich Anfangs vorschlug. 

SVBX33H 3,30  20-50g diese wäre es dann. Die Rolle passt auch.


----------



## Bilch (7. Dezember 2018)

Keine Sorge, für einen Hecht ist die Rute stark genug. Nicht aber für die ganz großen Hechtköder - 15 cm GuFis oder 30 g Wobbler sind schon an der oberen Grenze für diese Rute.


----------



## bobbl (7. Dezember 2018)

https://www.angelzentrale-herrieden...se-multi-casting-270m-30-75g_06-1426 270.html

Diese Rute in 3m ist das flexibelste, was ich kenne und eine meiner am häufigsten geangelten Ruten. Dazu eine Okuma Longbow in 40er Größe und eine 30er Mono. Mit dem Setup habe ich von Karpfen über Aal bis Quappe und Zander wirklich schon jede Fischart gefangen.


----------



## Typ87 (14. Januar 2019)

Hatte ein wenig privat zu tun.
Habe jetzt folgendes (2 Runten+2 Rollen) bei ebay gekauft und nun daheim liegen:

*Zum Ansitzangeln:*

Rute: Shimano Vengeance BX 3,30 H(20-50g) Meter

Rolle: Shimano Baitrunner ST FB RB: Baitrunner ST FB 4000


*Zum Spinnangeln:*


Rute: Shimano Vengeance BX SPG SHAD 2,70m | (20-50g)

Rolle: Shimano Sahara 4000


Den Rest möchte ich hier in einem Angelgeschäft kaufen.

*Was brauche ich noch alles um komplett ausgerüstet zu sein?
Könnt ihr das bitte aufzählen ich habe wenig Ahnung davon.*

*zB Welche Schnur für welche Angeln genau, Vorfächer, Wobbler, Spinner,
Posen, Köder Kescher, Messer, etc*

PS: Ist es normal das die Shimano Sahra kein Hebel wie die Shimano Baitrunner hat?
Hat man da irgendwelche Nachteile?


----------



## Salmonidenangler (14. Januar 2019)

Die Sahara hat keinen Freilaufhebel. Dieser hat bei der Baitrunner beim Ansitzangeln die Funktion (nur beispielsweise), dass der Fisch zunächst Schnur komplett ohne Widerstand von der Rolle ziehen kann, bis er den Naturköder schluckt. Dann wird der Hebel umgelegt, und die Bremse greift sofort mit dem von dir voreingestellen Bremswiderstand. Bei einer Spinnrolle wie der Sahara macht das keinen Sinn, da der Kunstköder immer an straffer Schnur bewegt wird und die Bremse sofort greifen muss, sobald der Fisch den Kunstköder ins Maul nimmt, um einen erfolgreichen Anhieb zu ermöglichen (weil der Fisch den Kunstköder im Gegensatz zum Naturköder meist sofort wieder ausspuckt (er "riecht den Braten") und nicht noch drauf rumkaut wie bei Naturködern. Somit muss der Anhieb sofort sitzen.). Das ist kein Nachteil der Rolle, da sie ja aufs Spinnfischen ausgelegt ist. Zum Amsitzangeln wäre die Sahara wohl eher ungeeignet.
Zur Schnur: Beim Spinnfischen eine gute Geflochtene (Suchbegriff im Form "Hecht Geflochtene" o.ä.) ab ca. 9k Tragkraft, besser mehr. Davor ein Stahlvorfach (nicht zu kurz!!!) oder Kevlar, sehr dickes Fluorocarbon (1,0 mm) o.ä. und eventuell zwischen dem Vorfsch und der Hauptschnur eine dehnbare Schlagschnur, also Mono oder Fluorocarbon mit entsprechender Tragkraft.
Ansonsten:
- gummierter !!! Kescher (Schont Fisch, Nase und beugt Verhedderungen von Haken im Net vor)
- Fischtöter (sollte genau wie das Messer selbstverständlich sein)
- Messer zum Töten und auch ein Messer zum Filetieren (geht auch ein Messer für beides)
- Maßband
- Schein und Karte natürlich
- Hakenlöser ( am besten mehrere wie z.B. Arterienklemmen für kleine, empfindliche Mäuler und lange, kräftige Zangen für Hechte ( die können die Haken sehr tief schlucken, und dann hilft eine seeehhhr lange und kräftige Zange, weil denen willst net ins Maul langen))
- evtl. Kühlbox
- Köderbox: beim Inhalt wären vllt. mehr Gewässerinfos notwendig, gibt abertausende Köder
Wenn ich irgenwas vergessen hab, sollen mich die anderen berichtigen .

LG

Salmonidenangler


----------



## Typ87 (14. Januar 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Die Sahara hat keinen Freilaufhebel. Dieser hat bei der Baitrunner beim Ansitzangeln die Funktion (nur beispielsweise), dass der Fisch zunächst Schnur komplett ohne Widerstand von der Rolle ziehen kann, bis er den Naturköder schluckt. Dann wird der Hebel umgelegt, und die Bremse greift sofort mit dem von dir voreingestellen Bremswiderstand. Bei einer Spinnrolle wie der Sahara macht das keinen Sinn, da der Kunstköder immer an straffer Schnur bewegt wird und die Bremse sofort greifen muss, sobald der Fisch den Kunstköder ins Maul nimmt, um einen erfolgreichen Anhieb zu ermöglichen (weil der Fisch den Kunstköder im Gegensatz zum Naturköder meist sofort wieder ausspuckt (er "riecht den Braten") und nicht noch drauf rumkaut wie bei Naturködern. Somit muss der Anhieb sofort sitzen.). Das ist kein Nachteil der Rolle, da sie ja aufs Spinnfischen ausgelegt ist. Zum Amsitzangeln wäre die Sahara wohl eher ungeeignet.
> Zur Schnur: Beim Spinnfischen eine gute Geflochtene (Suchbegriff im Form "Hecht Geflochtene" o.ä.) ab ca. 9k Tragkraft, besser mehr. Davor ein Stahlvorfach (nicht zu kurz!!!) oder Kevlar, sehr dickes Fluorocarbon (1,0 mm) o.ä. und eventuell zwischen dem Vorfsch und der Hauptschnur eine dehnbare Schlagschnur, also Mono oder Fluorocarbon mit entsprechender Tragkraft.
> Ansonsten:
> - gummierter !!! Kescher (Schont Fisch, Nase und beugt Verhedderungen von Haken im Net vor)
> ...



Klasse Antwort, sowas hilft mir weiter danke.

Welche Schnur brauche ich dann für meine Rute/Rolle für das Ansitzangeln?
Wie macht ihr das gewöhnlicherweise, rollt ihr die Schnur selber auf oder macht ihr das im Angelladen?


----------



## Peter_Piper (14. Januar 2019)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Klasse Antwort, sowas hilft mir weiter danke.
> 
> Welche Schnur brauche ich dann für meine Rute/Rolle für das Ansitzangeln?
> Wie macht ihr das gewöhnlicherweise, rollt ihr die Schnur selber auf oder macht ihr das im Angelladen?


Hi,
ich rate zu einer Mono mit einer Tragkraft von ca 5-7 kg. damit bist du breit aufgestellt. Meine Empfehlung ist die Balzer Platinum Royal. Ich spule meine Rollen selber auf. Und noch ein Tipp, diesen bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Kauf dir ein Angelbuch für Einsteiger, dieses hier z.B. und schaff dir die Basis drauf und gehe mit deinem Freund los, das bringt dich weiter.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (14. Januar 2019)

Das mit dem Freund oder Vereinsmitglied hatte ich vergessen


----------



## Typ87 (15. Januar 2019)

Ja das mit dem Freund ist etwas blöd, weil er erst ab März/April anfangen will zu angeln und ich davor. Sonst kenne ich leider niemand in meiner Umgebung der angelt.
Ohne Basics bzw einem der es erklärt brauche ich nicht an den See gehen, 
ich weiß nichtmal wie man zb ein Vorfach anbringt 
oder einen Fisch auseinander nimmt.

Das kam zwar im Fischerkurs dran, aber Theorie/zuschauen und selber machen sind 2 
paar Schuhe.


----------



## Peter_Piper (16. Januar 2019)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Ohne Basics bzw einem der es erklärt brauche ich nicht an den See gehen,
> ich weiß nichtmal wie man zb ein Vorfach anbringt oder einen Fisch auseinander nimmt.



Daher mein gutgemeinter Rat, sich ein oder zwei Angelbücher zu besorgen.
Vielleicht hilft dir für den Anfang auch diese Seite hier weiter. Hier eine Seite für Angelknoten. Eine Seite mit Montagen. Und noch ne Seite, welche hilfreich ist.
Bei YT gibt es auch den ein oder anderen Kanal. HIER oder HIER oder HIER!


----------



## Mikesch (16. Januar 2019)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Ja das mit dem Freund ist etwas blöd, weil er erst ab März/April anfangen will zu angeln und ich davor. ...


Der Freund kann dir aber auch Knoten u. Montagen "im Trockenen" zeigen.


----------



## Snâsh (17. Januar 2019)

Typ87 in welchen PLZ-Gebiet wohnst du denn? Eventuell nimmt dich wirklich einmal mit und erklärt dir alle, dass ist doch einfacher. Ich habe auch am Sonntag wieder einen Bekannten dabei, der seinen Schein ganz neu hat. Er bekommt ein paar Ruten in die Hand und anschließend bekommt er die noch zu 50% vom Preis. Da hat er ne Super Rute die wirklich auch für das Einsatzgebiet taugt was er braucht!


----------



## Typ87 (20. Januar 2019)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Typ87 in welchen PLZ-Gebiet wohnst du denn? Eventuell nimmt dich wirklich einmal mit und erklärt dir alle, dass ist doch einfacher. Ich habe auch am Sonntag wieder einen Bekannten dabei, der seinen Schein ganz neu hat. Er bekommt ein paar Ruten in die Hand und anschließend bekommt er die noch zu 50% vom Preis. Da hat er ne Super Rute die wirklich auch für das Einsatzgebiet taugt was er braucht!



Das wäre natürlich klasse.
Ich wohne in Ulm.


----------



## Typ87 (23. Januar 2019)

Was sind denn die leichtesten und wichtigsten Knoten die man kennen muss?


----------



## Wurmbaader (23. Januar 2019)

Ich denke mit Clinch Knoten, evtl. verbesserter Clinch, Grinner und doppeltem Grinner zum Verbinden von 2 Schnüren sollte man hinkommen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (23. Januar 2019)

@Typ87 : ich habe dir doch neulich eine Knoten-HP verlinkt. Da  findest du alles  Wichtige mit Beschreibung und teilw. mit Video.


----------



## Peter_Piper (23. Januar 2019)

Die 10 wichtigsten Angelknoten für Anfänger im Überblick!


----------



## keinangelprofi (24. Januar 2019)

Ein gutes Angelbuch und ein vernünftiger Angelladen in der Nähe, der eure Gewässer kennt, wären sicher bessere Anlaufstellen für eine vernünftige Erstausrüstung, als sich vogelwild irgendwelche Einzelteile bei Ebay zusammenzuklauben.
Nur meine Meinung...


----------



## Typ87 (2. Februar 2019)

Ich habe noch eine Frage.
Wie transportiert ihr eure Angeln und Zubehör?
Machen solche Rutentaschen und Angelrucksäcke Sinn?


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Februar 2019)

In so ein Futteral passen neben den Ruten für gewöhnlich noch Kescher ,Schirm und Banksticks.
Den anderen Kram wie z.b Köderdosen und natürlich die eigene Verpflegung passt gut in einen Rucksack.


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Februar 2019)

Hallo
Ich hab einen Angelrucksack ähnlich wie dein gezeigtes Modell.
Prima für weitere Wege da sich auch kleinere Ruten gut daran befestigen lassen.

Für größere Ansitze ist so eine Rutentasche nicht verkehrt.
Vor allem wenn man vor ort entscheiden möchte mit welcher man fischt.

Man kann ja bequem mehrere transportieren .


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2019)

Denk bitte dran: Alle möglichen Packgefäße sind schnell zu groß. Halb packen geht nicht. Die müssen irgendwie immer so voll sein, dass sie kaum noch zugehen. Und genau dann schleppt man G'raffl mit sich herum, die man nie braucht. Aber Hauptsache, es ist dabei!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Und genau dann schleppt man G'raffl mit sich herum, die man nie braucht. Aber Hauptsache, es ist dabei!



Für den Fall der Fälle, der natürlich immer dann eintritt, wenn man das Zeux mal explizit nicht mitschleppt.


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Für den Fall der Fälle, der natürlich immer dann eintritt, wenn man das Zeux mal explizit nicht mitschleppt.


Das macht mich nicht mehr wuschig. Wenn ich meinetwegen zum Barbenfischen gehe, habe ich keine Blinker dabei. Rauben dann die Rapfen, so sollen sie. Das tun die morgen auch wieder. Wer immer alles machen möchte, tut am Ende gar nix.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Februar 2019)

So war es ja nicht gemeint. Natürlich schleppe ich keine Spinnausrüstung mit wenn ich eh nur feedern will.
Da können die Räuber rauben wie sie lustig sind, ist zwar interessant aber dennoch juckts mir nicht gleich in den Fingern.

Doof wäre allerdings, wenn ich die Tips zu Hause lasse um dann am Fluss festzustellen, das mit der vormontierten Spitze heut nix zu machen is aufgrund zu starker Strömung.


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> So war es ja nicht gemeint. Natürlich schleppe ich keine Spinnausrüstung mit wenn ich eh nur feedern will.
> Da können die Räuber rauben wie sie lustig sind, ist zwar interessant aber dennoch juckts mir nicht gleich in den Fingern.
> 
> Doof wäre allerdings, wenn ich die Tips zu Hause lasse um dann am Fluss festzustellen, das mit der vormontierten Spitze heut nix zu machen is aufgrund zu starker Strömung.


Und selbst da macht es einen gewaltigen Unterschied, ob man 500 m zu Fuß hat, oder 60 km mit dem Auto...


----------



## Typ87 (12. März 2019)

Ich möchte jetzt keinen eigenen Thread dafür aufmachen.

Auf was kann man den aktuell mit einer Spinnangel fischen?
Hecht hat ja Schonzeit.

https://schonzeiten.de/schonzeiten-fische-bw-baden-wuerttemberg-angeln-mindestmasse/

Kann ich mit der Spinnangeln momentan auf Zander gehen?
Was macht man wenn man ausversehen einen Hecht rauszieht, wieder reinwerfen?
Bzw wie soll man das überhaupt selber beinflussen, mit den meisten Zandermontagen 
kann man doch auch obwohl nicht gewollt Hechte rausziehen?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. März 2019)

Das hängt erstmal von deiner landeseigenen Gesetzgebung ab.
In einigen Bundesländern ist während der Schonzeit von Hecht/Zander auch die Verwendung von Spinnrute, die Verwendung von Köderfischen und mitunter auch Köderfischsenke verboten.
Auch wenn zb der Barsch in diesen BL keine Schonzeit hat, will man dem einfach vorbeugen, das geschonte Fischarten nicht doch dabei gefangen werden.

Also erstmal nachsehen, was bei dir gerade Schonzeit hat.

PS: Wenn man einen geschonten Fisch während der Schonzeit doch fängt, so wirft man diesen nicht zurück, sondern setzt ihn schonend wieder in sein Element.


----------



## Typ87 (13. März 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das hängt erstmal von deiner landeseigenen Gesetzgebung ab.
> In einigen Bundesländern ist während der Schonzeit von Hecht/Zander auch die Verwendung von Spinnrute, die Verwendung von Köderfischen und mitunter auch Köderfischsenke verboten.
> Auch wenn zb der Barsch in diesen BL keine Schonzeit hat, will man dem einfach vorbeugen, das geschonte Fischarten nicht doch dabei gefangen werden.
> 
> ...



Ich komme aus Ulm und fische demenstsprechend in Baden-Württemberg/Bayern was darf ich da momentan mit der Spinnangel machen?
Bzw darf ich die überhaupt benutzten? Finde nur die Schonzeiten aber nichts von einem Spinnangeln Verbot im Netz.
Zander darf man zB in Bayern ab dem 15 März nicht befischen, in Baden-Württemberg dafür schon, bis zum 1 April.

PS: Ja es ist mir bewusst, das ich den Fisch nicht per Weitwurf quer über den See zurück werfen, sondernd ihn schonend wieder einsetzen muss


----------



## Typ87 (18. März 2019)

Update:

Ich war gestern mit meinem Kumpel welcher schon länger angelt beim fischen.
Wir waren auf Forellen und Barsche per Spinnfischen aus.
Kurzrum ich fing gar nichts , hatte nichtmal einen Biss und wir waren 7 Stunden draußen.
Mein Kollege hingegen fing paar Forellen und auch Barsche.
Ist auch nicht schlimm, war klasse draußen in der Natur zu sein, hatten viel Spaß.
Meine Fragen:
Wir fischten oft an Stellen wo viele Bäume, Aste etc waren,
dort war es schwer mit meiner 2,70 Spinnrute nicht im Baum oder sonstwo zu landen.
Mein Kumpel nutzte eine 1.80 Rute welche auch viel feinfühliger war.

*Welche kurze (1,80m?)Rute/Rolle könnt ihr mir für das Spinnangeln/Dropshotangeln auf Forelle/Zander/Barsch empfehlen?*
Kann man das überhaupt mit einer Ruten/Rollen Kombination abdecken?
Die 1,80 Rute wäre praktischer bei erschwerten Bedingungen und
ich hätte mehr Gefühl bei den Forellen.


----------



## alexpp (18. März 2019)

Ich hatte für meine Neffen hauptsächlich für Barsch und Hecht die Shimano Forcemaster 2,1m/10-30g gekauft. Sie ist für diese Wurfgewichtsklasse eher weich als hart, nicht so spitzenbetont. Für die sehr leichten Köder ist sie natürluch nicht optimal, ansonsten ein guter Kompromiss. Ist recht günstig zu bekommen und für das Geld gut ausgestattet und verarbeitet.


----------



## Aalbubi (18. März 2019)

Preisbudget für die Barschrute? Frag mal deinen Kumpel was er für eine Rute fischt und welche  Wurfgewicht diese hat. Die hat dir ja anscheinend sehr gut gefallen.

Drop Shot und Spinnfischen mit einer Rute ist natürlich alles andere als ideal. Kann man aber dennoch irgendwie machen.

Ich fische selber eine Daiwa Ballistic X Ul Turbular Tip mit 3-10g Wurfgewicht (das ist aber keine Ultralight Rute!). 
Ich benutze diese Rute zum Gummifischangeln. Beste Rückmeldung und Wurfweite ist bei nem Gesamtgewicht von ca. 7g. Erst Barsche ab 30cm machen Spaß. 
Die Rute hat ein gutes Rückgrat. Hechte und Zander bis 70cm sind kein Problem. 

Aber: Die Rute ist für einen Anfänger wahrscheinlich zu Straff, da sollte eine Rute aus dem richtigen UL bereich für Forellen! Besser sein und zudem auch mehr Spaß machen.

Als Rolle benutze ich eine Daiwa Regal LT 1000. Billig, funktioniert gut. Nur gibt es irgendwie im Inetz keine Ersatzspulen zu finden, weshalb ich davon abraten muss!


----------



## Peter_Piper (18. März 2019)

Hallo,
wenn es primär auf Forelle/Barsch gehen soll hier eine kleine und günstige Auswahl an Ruten:
Sänger Iron Claw Apace 
Penzill Tomahawk Twitch
Sänger Iron Claw High-V Ultralight
Favorite White Bird
Penzill Blackberry
Sänger Doiyo Shiroi
Penzill Telegraph
Penzill Twitch
Kogha Mastertool Ultrafast

Rolle:
Ryobi Ecusima II
DAM Quick Impulse
Quantum Drive


----------



## Typ87 (18. März 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn es primär auf Forelle/Barsch gehen soll hier eine kleine und günstige Auswahl an Ruten:
> Sänger Iron Claw Apace
> Penzill Tomahawk Twitch
> ...



Oha kann mich da nicht entscheiden....
Preisbudget ist Rolle+Rute 100€.

Rute soll 180cm lang sein mit ca 0,5-6g Wurfgewicht.
Was könnt ihr denn empfehlen?....


----------



## Peter_Piper (18. März 2019)

Hi,
Rute:
Sänger Iron Claw Apace 
Sänger Iron Claw High-V Ultralight
Penzill Telegraph

Rolle:
Ryobi Slam 1000

Preislich sollte es passen. Ruten musste selbst mal in die Hand nehmen, da spielt sehr viel persönliches Empfinden mit ne Rolle.


----------



## Typ87 (21. März 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Hi,
> Rute:
> Sänger Iron Claw Apace
> Sänger Iron Claw High-V Ultralight
> ...



Danke für die klasse Vorschläge, die Sänger Iron Claw High-V Ultralight 
sieht sehr interessant aus, genau so was suche ich.

Hast du evtl noch eine alternativ passende Rolle aber von der Askari Seite die ich dort gleich mitbestellen kann?
Welche Schnur soll ich dann nehmen? Kannst du eine passende Schnur verlinken?
Kann man dort Rollen auch gleich aufgewickelt liefern lassen?


----------



## Peter_Piper (21. März 2019)

Hallo @Typ87, 
nach ner passenden Rolle, wenn sie auch von Askari sein soll, muss ich nachher mal schauen. Ich vermute mal, sie sollte günstig sein? In welchem Preisrahmen? 
Wichtig ist eine feine und sauber anlaufende Bremse. 
Askari spult übrigens nicht auf, aber keine Sorge, das ist kein Hexenwerk. Auf YT gibt es eine Vielzahl von Anleitungen. Oder du suchst einfach mal nach der Dr. Catch, gerade für Anfänger finde ich die Seite ganz smart.  Nochmal zur Rolle: Ganz praktisch wäre, wenn eine Ersatzspule dabei ist, so kannst du Mono und Geflecht aufspulen und ganz einfach wechseln.
Ach, und Apropos Askari. Wenn du eh online bestellen musst und keine Möglichkeit hast, die Ruten im Shop mal anzufassen, dann bestelle direkt mehrere zur Auswahl. Die Retoure bei Askari ist nämlich kostenfrei. So kannst du Ruten und Rolle(n) ganz entspannt zuhause begrabbeln und die für dein Vorhaben beste Kombo raussuchen.


----------



## Typ87 (21. März 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Hallo @Typ87,
> nach ner passenden Rolle, wenn sie auch von Askari sein soll, muss ich nachher mal schauen. Ich vermute mal, sie sollte günstig sein? In welchem Preisrahmen?
> Wichtig ist eine feine und sauber anlaufende Bremse.
> Askari spult übrigens nicht auf, aber keine Sorge, das ist kein Hexenwerk. Auf YT gibt es eine Vielzahl von Anleitungen. Oder du suchst einfach mal nach der Dr. Catch, gerade für Anfänger finde ich die Seite ganz smart.  Nochmal zur Rolle: Ganz praktisch wäre, wenn eine Ersatzspule dabei ist, so kannst du Mono und Geflecht aufspulen und ganz einfach wechseln.
> Ach, und Apropos Askari. Wenn du eh online bestellen musst und keine Möglichkeit hast, die Ruten im Shop mal anzufassen, dann bestelle direkt mehrere zur Auswahl. Die Retoure bei Askari ist nämlich kostenfrei. So kannst du Ruten und Rolle(n) ganz entspannt zuhause begrabbeln und die für dein Vorhaben beste Kombo raussuchen.



Ja es wäre klasse wenn die Rolle auch günstig ist, also ich sag mal unter 50€.
Wenn es was ordentliches für 30€ oder so gibt hätte ich auch nichts dagegen.
Hab schon viel zu viel fürs Angeln ausgegeben 
Ich denke ich hätte gerne eine geflochtene Schnur, das müsste ja auch für das Spoon angeln auf Forelle gehen?

Danke für deine Mühe, Links zu einer Rolle und passende Schnur für mein Anforderungen von der Askari Seite wären klasse!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (21. März 2019)

https://www.angelsport.de/wft-fast-spin-and-braid-angelrolle_0170248.html
https://www.angelsport.de/wft-fast-trout-and-spin-angelrolle_0170245.html

Mit etwas Glück gibts im Netz auch zwei Shimano AX oder Sienna für bissel was über 30,00 €


----------



## Typ87 (21. März 2019)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> https://www.angelsport.de/wft-fast-spin-and-braid-angelrolle_0170248.html
> https://www.angelsport.de/wft-fast-trout-and-spin-angelrolle_0170245.html
> 
> Mit etwas Glück gibts im Netz auch zwei Shimano AX oder Sienna für bissel was über 30,00 €



Welche von den beiden würdest du mir empfehlen?
Bzw welche Schnur dazu?
Passend zur https://www.angelsport.de/saenger-iron-claw-high-v-ultra-light-angelruten_0173301.html


----------



## Michael.S (21. März 2019)

Die günstigste geflochtene die ich kenne ist die
*SUXXES Feeder Sinking  https://www.angel-abc.de/angelschnur/schnaeppchen/feeder-sinking-0-08-mm-lauflaenge-125-m*
*Eigentlich fürs Feedern aber ich nehme sie schon länger auch zum Spinnfischen ,0,08 sollte auch reichen für die leichte Rute,  läuft absolut leise , ich finde sie sehr gut , und für den Preis ist sie unschlagbar , bei 125 Meter wirst du aber wohl unterfüttern müssen *


----------



## Typ87 (22. März 2019)

Wenn Askari nicht aufrollt, werde ich wascheinlich die Schnur hier im Angelladen kaufen und dort aufrollen lassen, daher fällt das erstmal weg.

Also:

Rute: 

*Sänger Iron Claw High-V - Ultra Light 0,5-6g Wurfwgewicht, 1,80M Länge*

https://www.angelsport.de/saenger-iron-claw-high-v-ultra-light-angelruten_0173301.html

Rolle:

https://www.angelsport.de/wft-fast-spin-and-braid-angelrolle_0170248.html

oder

https://www.angelsport.de/wft-fast-trout-and-spin-angelrolle_0170245.html 

oder irgendeine andere Rolle?


----------



## Aalbubi (22. März 2019)

Wenn du nichts im Internet über die Rollen findest, lieber auf ein zurzeit bekanntes Modell zurückgreifen, das mit dünnen Schnüren zurechtkommt!

Zurzeit alle Daiwa LT 1000 Modelle. Die Legalis fängt bei 50Euro an.


----------



## Peter_Piper (22. März 2019)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Wenn Askari nicht aufrollt, werde ich wascheinlich die Schnur hier im Angelladen kaufen und dort aufrollen lassen, daher fällt das erstmal weg.


Warum rollst du nicht selbst auf? Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, ist kein Hexenwerk, oder andersrum gefragt, warum gehst du nicht mit Rute zu deinem Angelladen und schaust nach einer passenden Rolle?

Zu den WFT's: Die Rollen sind ganz OK, soweit ich es aber noch im Kopf habe, zu groß für die Rute. Zudem ohne Ersatzspule.

P.S. Wenn's auf Barsch und Forelle geht, würde ich ne ordentliche Mono aufspulen.
P.P.S. von der Shimano AX rate ich ab, bescheidene Bremse, das können andere besser. Die Daiwa LT's z.B.


----------



## Michael.S (22. März 2019)

Die günstigste Rolle die ich selber schon länger in Gebrauch habe und empfehlen kann wäre die Spro Sports Arc 8100 , kostet gut 60 Euro und für den Preis eine wirklich gute Rolle , das einzige was ich nicht so gut finde ist das man den Griff nicht ganz anklappen kann , man kann ihn zum Transport aber auch ganz leicht ganz abschrauben , würde von der Größe auch zur Rute passen   https://www.amazon.de/Spro-SPRO-Sports-Arc-8100/dp/B007XTPRP4/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1553245507&sr=8-14&keywords=spro+sports+arc


----------



## Typ87 (22. März 2019)

Aalbubi schrieb:


> Wenn du nichts im Internet über die Rollen findest, lieber auf ein zurzeit bekanntes Modell zurückgreifen, das mit dünnen Schnüren zurechtkommt!
> 
> Zurzeit alle Daiwa LT 1000 Modelle. Die Legalis fängt bei 50Euro an.



Ich habe es hier nicht erwähnt aber ich habe für eine andere Rute noch eine Daiwa LT 2000D gekauft.
Würde diese dafür passen?


----------



## Peter_Piper (22. März 2019)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Ich habe es hier nicht erwähnt aber ich habe für eine andere Rute noch eine Daiwa LT 2000D gekauft.
> Würde diese dafür passen?


Vermutlich schon. Welche Daiwa denn? Im Zweifel einfach dranschrauben und ausprobieren!


----------



## Typ87 (22. März 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Vermutlich schon. Welche Daiwa denn? Im Zweifel einfach dranschrauben und ausprobieren!




Ich habe die Daiwa Fuego LT 2000D hier für eine andere Rute und frage mich ob die auf der
https://www.angelsport.de/saenger-iron-claw-high-v-ultra-light-angelruten_0173301.html
Sinn macht um mit Spoons auf Forellen zu gehen.
Dann müsste ich nur die Rute kaufen.
Die Fuego ist ziemlich leicht und klein.
Bzw wenn nicht kannst du mir eine von Askari für mein Vorhaben empfehlen
welche nicht zu groß ist?


----------



## Aalbubi (22. März 2019)

Wahrscheinlich ist nur die Spule etwas tiefer, vom Gewicht passt sie und von der größG bestimmt auch!


----------



## Peter_Piper (23. März 2019)

Aalbubi schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist nur die Spule etwas tiefer, vom Gewicht passt sie und von der größG bestimmt auch!


Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!


----------



## alexpp (23. März 2019)

Erstaunlich, wieso @Typ87 überhaupt eine Rolle suchte. Wenn die Übersetzung und Gewicht (kann wegen der anderen Spule minimal abweichen) gleich sind, sind es praktisch gleiche Rollen mit ein wenig abweichenden Spulen.
Bei der Schnur könnte man sich eventuell Gedanken machen, falls sich eine vergleichsweise grobe auf der Spule befinden sollte.


----------



## Typ87 (24. März 2019)

Habt ihr bei manchen von eurer Ruten eine gemeinsame Rolle? 
Sprich das ihr die Rolle bei Bedarf an eine andere freie Rolle hängt?
Oder nutzt ihr immer die gleiche Rute mit der gleichen Rolle?

Ich müsste ja bei meiner Daiwa Fuego LT 2000D je nachdem was ich vorhabe immer die Rute wechseln.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. März 2019)

Ich habe deutlich mehr Ruten als Rollen, da ich oftmals keine E Spule in Benutzung habe wird fleißig untereinander gewechselt je nach Methode und Zielfisch


----------



## Peter_Piper (24. März 2019)

Ich habe zu jeder Rute die,m.M.n., passende Rolle samt Schnur. Manchmal merkt man aber im Laufe des Angelns, dass die Kombo doch nicht perfekt harmoniert. Also fliegt die Rolle runter und es wird eine neue Rolle gekauft. Ergo habe ich eine Rolle zuviel, für diese muss dann natürlich wieder die passende Rute gesucht werden...


----------



## Aalbubi (24. März 2019)

Ich hätte an meiner Feederrute gerne eine Shimano Ultegra, aber aus Geldmangel baumelt da eine Daiwa Exceler dran, die sonst an meiner Zanderrute ist. Falls man gerne beide Ruten an dem Angeltag benutzen möchte, muss eine zweite Rolle her, ist ja sonst komplett scheiße. 

Man kann über Rollen und passende Ruten sehr viel schreiben. Kannst ja im Netzt danach suchen um für dich eine möglichst geile Combo zu kaufen. Stichpunkte wären

Balance: der Schwerpunkt der Rute mit Rolle soll ca. am Rollenfuß sein.

Übersetzung: der Schnureinzug muss zur Angelart passen.

Schnurführung: die geometrischen Maße von Rute und Rolle müssen so harmonieren, das die Schnur möglichst in einer Linie ablaufen kann. 

Jetzt haben wir es schön kompliziert gemacht.


----------



## alexpp (24. März 2019)

Aalbubi schrieb:


> ...Balance: der Schwerpunkt der Rute mit Rolle soll ca. am Rollenfuß sein...



Das ist bei vielen aktuellen Ruten mit kurzen Griffen schwierig. Bei kurzen Ruten bis 2,1m meist nicht problematisch, ab 2,4m oft unschön.
Wenn der Schwerpunkt 5 - 10cm vom Rollenhalter (der Rolle) entfernt ist, ich das in Ordnung.

Damit die Suche nicht zu unangenehm wird, vielleicht besser doch einen guten Laden aufsuchen. Denn günstige Ruten und Rollen gibt es ja wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## Typ87 (25. März 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Das ist bei vielen aktuellen Ruten mit kurzen Griffen schwierig. Bei kurzen Ruten bis 2,1m meist nicht problematisch, ab 2,4m oft unschön.
> Wenn der Schwerpunkt 5 - 10cm vom Rollenhalter (der Rolle) entfernt ist, ich das in Ordnung.
> 
> Damit die Suche nicht zu unangenehm wird, vielleicht besser doch einen guten Laden aufsuchen. Denn günstige Ruten und Rollen gibt es ja wie Sand am Meer.



Ich bin jemand der sich gerne im vorraus (nicht nur was angeln angeht) über das Produkt informiert.
Im Laden erzählt dir der Verkäufer das blaue vom Himmel und man wird stark zu einem Impulsivkauf
verleitet obwohl man sich eigentlich davor darüber Gedanken machen sollte.


----------



## alexpp (25. März 2019)

Sich vor dem Kauf zu informieren ist natürlich wichtig. Gemeint war, mit genauer Vorstellung größeren Laden aufsuchen, der mehrere gesuchte Ruten hat. Wenn das Angebot groß ist und die Ware qualitativ ähnlich, wird man eventuell viele positive Meinungen finden. Macht die Entscheidung oft nicht einfacher.


----------



## Typ87 (27. März 2019)

Kleiner Nachbrenner:

Passt die Rolle *Shimano AX 1000 FB 

https://www.angelsport.de/shimano-ax-fb-angelrolle_0168968.html*

zur *Sänger Iron Claw High-V - Ultra Light?*


----------



## alexpp (27. März 2019)

Du hast schon eine gute Rolle, willst Du wirklich so eine Billigrolle kaufen ?


----------



## Peter_Piper (27. März 2019)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachbrenner:
> 
> Passt die Rolle *Shimano AX 1000 FB
> 
> ...



Die Rolle ist Schrott! Ohne wenn und aber!

Eins verstehe ich nicht, du bekommst hier gute und fundierte Ratschläge und Empfehlungen, warum hörst du nicht darauf und kommst immer wieder mit Stuff, den ich nicht mal meiner zehmjährigen angelden Tochter zumuten würde?


----------



## Typ87 (29. März 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Die Rolle ist Schrott! Ohne wenn und aber!
> 
> Eins verstehe ich nicht, du bekommst hier gute und fundierte Ratschläge und Empfehlungen, warum hörst du nicht darauf und kommst immer wieder mit Stuff, den ich nicht mal meiner zehmjährigen angelden Tochter zumuten würde?



Ich hab mir Gedanken dazu gemacht und bin bereit bis 50€ für eine Rolle auszugeben.

Wie schaut es mit der Daiwa Legalis LT 1000 oder 2000 aus?

https://www.angelsport.de/daiwa-legalis-lt-allroundrolle_0177292.html

Die wiegt nur 185 gramm, würde das für das Ultraleichte Angeln passen?

Wie unterscheiden sich diese Daiwa LT Rollen überhaupt?
Es gibt da so viele, zb Fuego, Ninja, Prorex, Exceler, Legalis......
Alle LT Rollen....


----------



## Schreiner-Johann (29. März 2019)

Tach, in der Preisklasse wäre die Daiwa Ninja LT 2000 etwas sehr vernünftiges. Gibt es um 45€

Grüße
Johannes


----------



## Typ87 (29. März 2019)

Schreiner-Johann schrieb:


> Tach, in der Preisklasse wäre die Daiwa Ninja LT 2000 etwas sehr vernünftiges. Gibt es um 45€
> 
> Grüße
> Johannes



Wie unterscheidet sich die Ninja zur Legalis?
Die Legalis ist doch leichter.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. März 2019)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Ich bin jemand der sich gerne im vorraus (nicht nur was angeln angeht) über das Produkt informiert.
> Im Laden erzählt dir der Verkäufer das blaue vom Himmel und man wird stark zu einem Impulsivkauf
> verleitet obwohl man sich eigentlich davor darüber Gedanken machen sollte.



Im Laden kannst du das Tackle aber vorab mal begrabbeln, völlig unabhängig davon, ob dir der Verkäufer was ans Bein nageln will oder nicht (auch die leben nicht von der Hand in den Mund!).
Vorab informieren kannst du dich ja trotzdem, oder auch nochmal im nachhinein ohne etwas direkt zu kaufen.
Da du ja bei Askari kaufen willst, wäre es da nicht sinnvoller, einen ihrer Fachmärkte aufzusuchen und sich schön durchs Tackle zu wühlen?
Wäre auf jeden Fall weitaus sinnvoller wie ne Online-Bestellung zu tätigen und auf die Katze im Sack zu warten.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Bilch (29. März 2019)

Wenn Du die Fuego schon hast, warum brauchst eine neue Rolle? Du kannst doch nur eine Ersatzspule kaufen und die mit einer entsprechenden Schnur bespullen.

Wenn Du aber unbedingt eine neue Rolle kaufen möchtest, ist die Legalis LT eine ganz gute Wahl. Ein Freund von mir hat eine seit ungefähr einem Jahr auf seiner UL Rute. Bislang hatte er keine Probleme, die Schnurverlegung ist sehr gut und die Bremse läuft sauber. Die Ninja kenne ich nicht. Die alte (nich LT) wurde sehr gelobt. Ein zu großer Unterschied dürfte es zwischen den Rollen nicht geben. Geh doch in ein Laden, schraube beide Rollen auf Deine Rute und kaufe dann die, die am besten die Kriterien von @Aalbubi erfüllt.


----------



## Typ87 (29. März 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Fuego schon hast, warum brauchst eine neue Rolle? Du kannst doch nur eine Ersatzspule kaufen und die mit einer entsprechenden Schnur bespullen.
> 
> Wenn Du aber unbedingt eine neue Rolle kaufen möchtest, ist die Legalis LT eine ganz gute Wahl. Ein Freund von mir hat eine seit ungefähr einem Jahr auf seiner UL Rute. Bislang hatte er keine Probleme, die Schnurverlegung ist sehr gut und die Bremse läuft sauber. Die Ninja kenne ich nicht. Die alte (nich LT) wurde sehr gelobt. Ein zu großer Unterschied dürfte es zwischen den Rollen nicht geben. Geh doch in ein Laden, schraube beide Rollen auf Deine Rute und kaufe dann die, die am besten die Kriterien von @Aalbubi erfüllt.



Danke für die Antwort, sehr hilfreich.
Würdest du für meinen Zweck die Daiwa Legalis LT 1000D oder 2000D empfehlen?


----------



## Bilch (29. März 2019)

Ich bin zwar der Meinung dass auch für das UL Angeln eine 2000er Rolle besser ist, weil die wegen der etwas größeren Spule eine größere Wurfweite ermöglicht. Aber für eine 1.8 m Rute mit nicht mal 70 g könnte die 1000er immerhin die bessere Wahl sein. Hängt davon ab wo du angeln willst (1000er ist für den Bach genug, für einen FoPu könnte die 2000er besser sein - eine 1,8 m Rute ist eigentlich ideal für den Bach). Vor allem aber: kaufe die, mit der Deine Rute am besten ausbalanciert ist!


----------



## alexpp (29. März 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> ...Vor allem aber: kaufe die, mit der Deine Rute am besten ausbalanciert ist!


Sollte die Rute kopflastig sein, werden bei der Rolle 50g mehr oder weniger nicht entscheidend helfen. Bei so einer kurzen Rute erwarte ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Schreiner-Johann (30. März 2019)

Die Legalist ist etwas besser ausgestattet und leichter, die Ninja ist günstiger und läuft etwas weicher was ich beim Spinnfischen wichtig finde. Sind aber beides top Rollen in der Preisklasse. Wenn du die Legalist für unter 50€ bekommst nimm die!


----------



## Peter_Piper (31. März 2019)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Wie unterscheidet sich die Ninja zur Legalis?
> Die Legalis ist doch leichter.


guckst du hier!


----------



## Typ87 (31. März 2019)

Danke, Top Antworten! Hilft mir sehr.
Es wird die Askari, ich bestelle mal die 1000er und 2000er.
Ich weiß nicht ob noch eine 2000er Sinn macht da ich ja schon die
Daiwa Fuego 2000 auf meiner 2,10 Spinnrute drauf habe.


----------



## Bilch (31. März 2019)

Wenn Du mich fragst, brauchst Du höchstens eine E-spule für die Fuego. Es ist aber schön, dass jede Rute ihre eigene Rolle hat … Zwei Rollen brauchst Du wahrscheinlich nicht. 1000er oder 2000er, das ist jetzt die Frage. Eine 1,8 m Rute habe ich für den Forellenbach und dort würde eine 1000er genügen, obwohl ich persönlich auch für das UL eine 2000er verwende (Wurfweite!). Was @alexpp schrieb, stimmt aber - meine 100 g UL Rute ist mit meiner 270 g Ecusima oder mit der 1000er Legalis meines Freundes weder kopf- noch hecklastig.

P.S. was ist eigentlich Dein Zielfisch und wo willst Du angeln?


----------



## Typ87 (1. April 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wenn Du mich fragst, brauchst Du höchstens eine E-spule für die Fuego. Es ist aber schön, dass jede Rute ihre eigene Rolle hat … Zwei Rollen brauchst Du wahrscheinlich nicht. 1000er oder 2000er, das ist jetzt die Frage. Eine 1,8 m Rute habe ich für den Forellenbach und dort würde eine 1000er genügen, obwohl ich persönlich auch für das UL eine 2000er verwende (Wurfweite!). Was @alexpp schrieb, stimmt aber - meine 100 g UL Rute ist mit meiner 270 g Ecusima oder mit der 1000er Legalis meines Freundes weder kopf- noch hecklastig.
> 
> P.S. was ist eigentlich Dein Zielfisch und wo willst Du angeln?



Mal nebenbei: Ich habe vorgestern das erste mal überhaupt etwas gefangen als ich wieder mit meinem erfahrenen Angel Kumpel fischen war!
An einem See in meiner Nähe(mit Tageskarte) konnte ich eine große Seeforelle und an einem einmündendem Bach
eine kleinere Bachforelle mit einem Spoon rausholen!
War da den gazen Tag mit meiner eher leichten Spinnrute 2,10 Länge welche ich aus dem Laden habe und der Fuego 2000D unterwegs.
Das war vielleicht ein Erlebnis, habe mich gefreut wie ein kleines Kind und der Drill war einfach nur klasse
das werde ich lange nicht vergessen.

Ich schau mir die 2 Rollen jetzt an, tendiere aber zur 1000er Daiwa Legalis LT weill ich ja schon eine Rute mit der 2000er Fuego LT habe.
Natürlich kamen bei der Bestellung knapp 100€ für Kunstköder und Zubehör was man zum Angeln braucht dazu....
Das Hobby macht einen nicht nur süchtig, sondern verleitet auch zum Kauf von manchmal unnötigen Kleinkrams 

*Ich möchte mit der Ultra-Light Rute in erster Linie Forellen und evtl Barsche fangen.*
Ziel Gewässer für das Ultralight Setup mit der 1,80 Spinnrute und der Daiwa Legalis sollen Bäche und schmale Flüsse sein wo man eben keine großen Wurfweiten braucht.
Später möchte ich irgendwann auch mal an einem Forellenteich fischen.
Ich denke dafür kann man doch die Daiwa Legalis 1000er gut nehmen?

PS: Wie stark sollte die geflochtene Schnur dafür sein?


----------



## Aalbubi (1. April 2019)

Eine 1000er Daiwa LT passt. Viele nehmen gerne auf Forelle eine monofile Schnur.
Sonst passt eine 0.06er Daiwa J-Braid. 
Ich glaube aber gelesen zuhaben, dass diese Schnur neu aufgelegt wurde und leider nun schlechter ist! Die neue Balzer Iron 8 wurde auch neu aufgelegt und ist laut einem Fachhändler leider deutlich schlechter geworden (hat zum Großteil Balzer im Laden).
Von der Shimano Kariki in Chartreuse rate ich dir ab. Die habe ich selber und die ist leider schlecht. 

Die Sunline Siglon in der Stärke pe 0.3 ist bei vielen sehr beliebt und kann manchmal bei ebay für 17eur à 150m gekauft werden ( ständig ausverkauft, will die auch haben). Hierzulande finde ich sie nur für ca. 36€ à 150m.

Vielleicht meldet sich hier jemand, der up to date ist und mehr Senf dazugeben kann.


----------



## Pokolyt (1. April 2019)

Hallo, ich habe folgende Teile:


----------



## alexpp (1. April 2019)

Die Gehäusegröße der 1000er und 2000er Legalis LT müsste gleich sein, der kleine Vorteil der etwas größeren Spule wurde Dir erklärt.

Die neue Daiwa J-Braid x8 würde ich nicht als schlechter bezeichnen, sie ist nach meinem Empfinden minimal härter, ist aber weiterhin eine sehr weiche Schnur (also praktisch ohne Beschichtung).

@Aalbubi
Ich besitze eine dickere alte Kairiki und die neue mit "12kg" Tragkraft. Beide kamen leider noch nicht zum Einsatz.
Würdest Du bitte kurz berichten, was Dir an der Kairiki nicht gefällt.


----------



## Bilch (1. April 2019)

Erstmal Gratulation und Petri zu den Fischen 

Was das Kaufen von Angelausrüstung angeht, kann Ich Dich sehr gut verstehen . Aber auch das gehört zu den Erfahrungen: mal was Unnötiges zu kaufen, vor allem aber neue Dinge auszuprobieren und mit denen zu experimentieren. Und ja, es einfach ein gutes Gefühl sich was Neues zu gönnen .

Für den Bach sollte eine 1000er Rolle genügen (der Unterschied wurde gerade erklärt ...). Dafür brauchst Du aber nicht unbedingt eine Geflochtene. Eine 0,20 Mono genügt; bei 10, 15 m spielt die Dehnung keine so große Rolle bei Köderführung; und gerade wegen der Dehnung verzeiht Mono auch mal einen Drillfehler.

Für deine Kombo würde ich eine Geflochtene mit 0,06 mm, bzw. cca. 4 kg (max 5) Tragkraft nehmen. Wenn der Hersteller bei 0,06 deutlich mehr als 4 kg verspricht (z.B. Spiderwire), ist das keine 0,06 und Deine Würfe werden entsprechend kürzer sein. Sowieso ist 0,06 wahrscheinlich total übertrieben. Ich verwende die Sunline Siglon PE 8x #0,5 8lb, die wirklich dünn ist - auf meiner Schachtel steht auch 0,121 mm, was eher der Wahrheit entspricht.

Beim Geflecht aber nicht vergessen: mindesten 1,5 m Vorfach, aufpassen dass die Knoten wirklich gut halten und die Bremse nicht zu fest stellen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (1. April 2019)

Typ87 schrieb:


> PS: Wie stark sollte die geflochtene Schnur dafür sein?


Dieser Artikel könnte für dich sicherlich hilfreich sein!


----------



## Aalbubi (1. April 2019)

@alexpp 
Die Kairiki verschleißt sehr schnell und bekommt leider mit der Zeit immer mehr Perücken beim werfen. Es liegt nicht an der Rute, Rolle oder dem Köder. Am Anfang fischte sie sich jedoch gut. Nur ist diese knapp ein halbes Jahr auf der Spule und eigentlich schon schrottreif. Angeln geht damit noch, angenehm ist aber was anderes.

Vielleicht ist sie ja in den stärkeren Versionen besser.


----------



## Peter_Piper (3. April 2019)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Mal nebenbei: Ich habe vorgestern das erste mal überhaupt etwas gefangen als ich wieder mit meinem erfahrenen Angel Kumpel fischen war!


Mal nebenbei: Was für eine Ruten-/Rollenkombo hat dir denn dein erfahrener Angelkumpel empfohlen?


----------



## Typ87 (3. April 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Mal nebenbei: Was für eine Ruten-/Rollenkombo hat dir denn dein erfahrener Angelkumpel empfohlen?



Meinst du für das Ultra Light Fischen?
Das macht er selbst nicht, er hat nur gemeint das ich für meine Ultra Light Rute
eine 1000er Rolle nehmen soll.


----------



## Peter_Piper (3. April 2019)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Meinst du für das Ultra Light Fischen?
> Das macht er selbst nicht, er hat nur gemeint das ich für meine Ultra Light Rute
> eine 1000er Rolle nehmen soll.


Nein, das meinte ich nicht.
du hattest ja bereits geschrieben, dass dein Kumpel eine entsprechende 1,80m Rute fischt, mit welcher er erfolgreich war. Dies impliziert, dass er UL fischt. Dein erfahrener Kumpel wäre daher prädestiniert, dir bei deiner Suche zu helfen. (Neben den ganzen Tipps hier)


Typ87 schrieb:


> Update:
> Ich war gestern mit meinem Kumpel welcher schon länger angelt beim fischen.
> Wir waren auf Forellen und Barsche per Spinnfischen aus. ... Wir fischten oft an Stellen wo viele Bäume, Aste etc waren, dort war es schwer mit meiner 2,70 Spinnrute nicht im Baum oder sonstwo zu landen.
> Mein Kumpel nutzte eine 1.80 Rute welche auch viel feinfühliger war.
> ...


Von daher frage ich mich so langsam, warum du immer wieder die mehr oder minder gleichen Fragen stellst, bzw. du auf Tipps/Vorschlägen resistent wirkst.

Just my zwo cents!


----------



## Typ87 (7. April 2019)

*Update:*

Ich habe jetzt folgende Ausrüstung (Ruten/Rollen)

*Zum Ansitz/Posenangeln(Habe ich nur einmal gemacht und finde Spinnfischen auf Raubfische deutlich interessanter):*

Rute: Shimano Vengeance BX 3,30 H(20-50g) Meter
Rolle: Shimano Baitrunner ST FB RB: Baitrunner ST FB 4000


*Zum Spinnangeln(Ich liebe es, könnte so jeden Tag angeln gehen):*

Rute: Sänger Iron Claw High-V - Ultra Light 1,80m | 0,5-6g Wurfgewicht (Nehme ich zum Forellenfischen am Bach)
Rolle: Daiwa Legalis LT 1000D

Rute:Tocco Coregone 2,10m |  5-15 g Wurfgewicht (Nehme ich zum fischen von Forellen/Barschen am Fluss/See)
Rolle: Daiwa Fuego lt 2000

Rute: Shimano Vengeance BX SPG SHAD 2,70m | 20-50g Wurfgewicht (Nehme ich für Zander/Hechte am Fluss/See)
Rolle: Shimano Sahara 4000

Meine Fragen:

Ich finde die 2,70m Rute etwas zu lang für meine Zwecke, angele zB gerne in der Donau und ich mag es nicht wenn ich
immer drauf aufpassen muss nicht in Bäumen hängen zu bleiben.
Selbst mit meiner 2,10 Rute komme ich fast an das andere Ende.

*1. Tut es die Shimano Vengeance BX SPG SHAD auch in 2,10Meter mit gleichem Wurfgewicht auf Hechte (Wenn die Schonzeit vorbei ist)?
BZW ist die Shimano Vengeance BX Shad und die Shimano Vengeance BX SPG Shad die gleiche Rute?
https://www.angelsport.de/shimano-vengeance-bx-shad_0187458.html
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Ven...4996:m:m1AfHw5ExJ12ALgMhuiWYpw&frcectupt=true*

*2. Mit meiner 2,10 Rute mit 5-15g Wurfgewicht gehe ich auf Forellen/Barsch, ist die Rute denn auch wirklich dafür geeignet?*
Vom Gefühl her ist die gut und ich konnte schon Forellen damit rausholen.
Hintergrund ist, das sie als Renken/Felchen Rute ausgeschrieben ist.
Habe die spontan beim Händler hier gekauft ohne mich dafor eingelesen zu haben....
Als ich gestern fischen war hatte ich etwas sehr schweres am Haken und ich denke es war ein Größerer Hecht (ich war auf Forellen aus).
Dieser hat mir glatt die Spitze meiner Rute abgebrochen.

*3. Was genau befischt man denn mit Ruten die 2,10m lang sind und ein Wurfgewicht von 10-30g bzw 15-40g haben?
Was ist hier der Zielfisch? Welche davon könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*
Ich spreche hier zB von diesen Ruten:

Daiwa Sweepfire
2,10m 10-40g Wurfgewicht

https://www.angelsport.de/daiwa-sweepfire-spin-ruten_0166102.html#ratings

Shimano Vengeance BX
2,10m 14-40g Wurfgewicht

https://www.angelsport.de/shimano-vengeance-bx-angelruten_0159457.html#ratings

Daiwa Ninja X
2,10m 10-30g Wurfgewicht

https://www.angelsport.de/daiwa-ninja-x-spin-angelrute_0173395.html#ratings

Shimano Force Master BX
2,10m 14-40g Wurfgewicht

https://www.angelsport.de/shimano-force-master-bx-angelruten_0166207.html#ratings
*
4. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der Shimano Vengeance BX Shad und der Shimano Vengeance BX Sea Bass?*
Die haben ja fast das selbe Wurfgewicht.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (7. April 2019)

Die Renkenrute dürfte bei nicht zu großen Fischen (also keine 50er Wildforellen) und nicht zu starker Strömung gehen, ist halt recht weich, und bei obigen Bedingungen zu weich im Drill.


----------



## Bilch (7. April 2019)

Du warst etwas zu wenig am Wasser und etwas zu viel einkaufen. Und offensichtlich willst Du damit weitermachen. Du hast jetzt zwei sehr gute und brauchbare Spinncombos (drei wenn Du die Spitze reparieren kannst). Eine UL Combo zum Forellen- und Barschangeln am Bach und strömungsarmen Gewässern. Und eine eine tolle allround Combo, mit der Du fast alles befischen kannst, von Forelle bis zum Hecht, und für fast alle Gewässer. Mehr brauchst eigentlich nicht. Eine 10-30 g Rute fehlt zwar dazwischen, ich würde Dir aber raten zuerst eine Weile mit diesen zwei Ruten zu angeln. Du wirst herausfinden, welche länge Dir am besten passt, welche Köder Du bevorzugst, was Dir an schon vorhandenen Ruten gefällt bzw. stört (zu weich, zu straff usw.). Und nach einiger Zeit wirst Du auch genauer wissen, was Dein Zielfisch ist und wo Du mit der Rute angeln wirst. Erst dann kaufe Dir eine neue Rute!


P.S. Es wäre wirklich toll, dass Du, wenn Du mit Deiner Combos gut vertraut bist, mal ein Bericht darüber schreibst. Damit kannst Du vielen Anglern beim Ruten- und Rollenkauf sehr helfen.


----------



## Typ87 (7. April 2019)

Naja ich möchte mir auf jeden Fall noch 2 Spinnruten kaufen,
sehr gerne eine mit 10-40g Wurfgewicht+Rolle um auf Forellen/Barsche gehen zu können.
Außerdem sollte sie auch mal einen Hecht aushalten.
Meine Tocco Coregone in 2,10m mit 5-15g Wurfgewicht ist ja deshalb in der Spitze gebrochen 
Bekomme dafür Ersatzspitzen her aber hätte auch gerne etwas robusteres.
zB die Kandidaten aus dem Punkt 3. meines letzten Posts

"
Daiwa Sweepfire
2,10m 10-40g Wurfgewicht

https://www.angelsport.de/daiwa-sweepfire-spin-ruten_0166102.html#ratings

Shimano Vengeance BX
2,10m 14-40g Wurfgewicht

https://www.angelsport.de/shimano-vengeance-bx-angelruten_0159457.html#ratings

Daiwa Ninja X
2,10m 10-30g Wurfgewicht

https://www.angelsport.de/daiwa-ninja-x-spin-angelrute_0173395.html#ratings

Shimano Force Master BX
2,10m 14-40g Wurfgewicht"

Ich hätte gerne die von dir vorgeschlagene und auch gekaufte Shimano Vengeance BX SPG SHAD 2,70m
in 2,10m da sie einfach handlicher/praktischer ist und von der Wurfweite absolut ausreicht.

Kann ich dazu die Shimano Sahara 4000 von der 2,70m nehmen bzw ist das genau so optimal oder ist die Rolle zu groß?
Ist ja die gleiche Rute nur kürzer.

Und was it eigentlich jetzt der Unterschied zwischen der Shimano Vengeance BX SPG SHAD und der Shimano Vengeance BX Sea Bass?

Mich stören mehr Ruten/Rollen finanziell überhaupt nicht, 
könnte mir auch wesentlich teurere Ausrüstung leisten...
Gehe mit paar Kumpels die Angeln probieren wollen demnächst nach Frankreich und dazu brauche ich eh Ruten+Rollen


----------



## Peter_Piper (7. April 2019)

Alles super Kombos. Damit kannst du alle Fische fangen!


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. April 2019)

Du solltest evtl. deine Bremse passender Einstellen weil normalerweise hält die Tocco auch 1 mtr Hechte. Nur muss man dann mit so einer leichten Rute eben erheblich Vorsichtiger zu Werke gehen. Aber dann bricht sie auch nicht ab.


----------



## Typ87 (7. April 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Du solltest evtl. deine Bremse passender Einstellen weil normalerweise hält die Tocco auch 1 mtr Hechte. Nur muss man dann mit so einer leichten Rute eben erheblich Vorsichtiger zu Werke gehen. Aber dann bricht sie auch nicht ab.



Also mit der Bremse deutlich mehr Spiel geben?


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. April 2019)

Ich weiß nicht was du unter merklich mehr Spiel verstehst. Aber wenn deine Rute bricht wenn etwas größeres am anderen Ende hängt passt entweder die Bremseinstellung oder der Rutenwinkel nicht. Die Bremse sollte die Schnur vorher freigeben bevor die Rute den Geist aufgibt. Das must du selber mit deiner Schnur und der Bremseinstellung ausprobieren. Ich nehme auch an das du geflochtene Schnur auf deiner Rolle hast. Evtl. etwas Mono vorschalten als Pufferspeicher.


----------



## Typ87 (7. April 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was du unter merklich mehr Spiel verstehst. Aber wenn deine Rute bricht wenn etwas größeres am anderen Ende hängt passt entweder die Bremseinstellung oder der Rutenwinkel nicht. Die Bremse sollte die Schnur vorher freigeben bevor die Rute den Geist aufgibt. Das must du selber mit deiner Schnur und der Bremseinstellung ausprobieren. Ich nehme auch an das du geflochtene Schnur auf deiner Rolle hast. Evtl. etwas Mono vorschalten als Pufferspeicher.



Du hast wohl Recht, die Bremse war viel zu stark eingestellt.
Sprich die Bremse gab (so gut wie) keine Schnur frei....typischer Anfängerfehler.


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. April 2019)

Anderes Beispiel: Magna Magic Salmo Spin 2,15 mtr 3- 14 Gramm gegen Hecht 1,04 mtr. Rutenspitze auch gebrochen weil Angler aus Begeisterung nach dem Fang auf die Spitze getreten ist. Shit happens, ab ist ab. Mach dir nicht soviel Gedanken um deine Ausrüstung, probiere aus mit dem was du schon hast und was du selber in der Hand hälst und dann fühlst. Probieren, Sehen und Fühlen im Laden ist besser als jede Empfehlung. Der eine schwört auf das und zweite auf jenes.


----------



## alexpp (8. April 2019)

Als Kompromissrute für Barsch und Hecht hatte ich für meine Neffen die Shimano Forcemaster 2,1m/10-30g gekauft. Für Erwachsene würde ich die 2,4m Ruten bevorzugen. Die Forcemaster als 2,4m Rute war mir zu weich.
Von den genannten günstigen Ruten ist die Forcemaster wegen den Ringen klar die bessere. Vor allem ist der Spitzenring um etwa 90° abgewinkelt und nicht wie so oft bei den günstigen Ruten 40-60°.


----------



## Typ87 (8. April 2019)

*Ergänzende Frage:*
*Welche Rolle passt zu einer von diesen Ruten?
Hätte gerne wieder die Daiwa Legalis LT.
Passt da die 1000er, die 2000er, die 2500er oder die 3000er am besten?
Vom Gefühl würd ich sagen das die 2000er am besten passt?*


Daiwa Sweepfire
2,10m 10-40g Wurfgewicht

https://www.angelsport.de/daiwa-sweepfire-spin-ruten_0166102.html#ratings

Shimano Vengeance BX
2,10m 14-40g Wurfgewicht

https://www.angelsport.de/shimano-vengeance-bx-angelruten_0159457.html#ratings

Daiwa Ninja X
2,10m 10-30g Wurfgewicht

https://www.angelsport.de/daiwa-ninja-x-spin-angelrute_0173395.html#ratings

Shimano Force Master BX
2,10m 14-40g Wurfgewicht

https://www.angelsport.de/shimano-force-master-bx-angelruten_0166207.html#ratings


----------



## alexpp (8. April 2019)

Ich würde vom Gehäuse bzw. Getriebe her die größeren Rollen nehmen, also 2500 oder 3000.


----------



## Typ87 (9. April 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ich würde vom Gehäuse bzw. Getriebe her die größeren Rollen nehmen, also 2500 oder 3000.



Also Daiwa Legalis LT 2500 oder 3000?
Krass, dachte die 2000er wäre passend.

Noch was anderes:

Worin unterscheidet sich die Shimano Vengeance BX Shad 20-50g
und die Shimano Vengeance BX Sea 20-60g Bass?

Ich suche noch eine kurze Hechtrute mit 2,10m Länge.

Ich habe eine Shimano Vengeance BX Shad mit 2,70m und 20-50g Wurfgewicht aber sie ist
mir auf Dauer für mein Anwendungsgebiet zu lang.

Möchte gerne eine Hechtrute mit 2,10 Meter Länge haben.

Welche Rolle würdet ihr mir dafür empfehlen?

zB Daiwal Legalis LT 3000er?
Bzw welche Rolle dafür? So um die 50 € rum.
Auf meiner 2,70m Shimano Vengeance BX Shad ist die Sahara 4000 drauf.


----------



## alexpp (9. April 2019)

Ja, wenn Du die Legalis LT bevorzugst, dann halt sie als 2500er (wohl kleinerer Knauf) oder 3000er (wahrscheinlich mit T-Knauf).
Für die kurze Hechtrute ist die vorhandene 4000er in Ordnung.


----------



## Typ87 (9. April 2019)

Danke für die Tipps.
Habe mich jetzt im Angelladen beraten lassen, verschiedene Ruten ausprobiert
und mich für die DAM Effzet Nova in 2,10m und 7-28g Wurfgewicht entschieden.
Hat sich gut angefühlt und der Verkäufer hat sie mir für die
Fischerei auf Barsch und Forelle empfohlen.
Für kleinere Köder habe ich ja die Tocco Coregone 2,10m mit 5-15 g Wurfgewicht.

Brauche dann nur noch irgendwann eine richtig gute Hechtrute in 2,10 wenn die Saison anfängt.
Die 2,70m Shimano Vengeance BX Shad ist mir auf Dauer zu lang.


----------



## Typ87 (10. April 2019)

Eine Frage habe ich noch.
Was passt zu der DAM Effzet Nova in 2,10m
und 7-28g besser. Eine Daiwa Legalis LT 2500D mit 5,3:1 Übersetzung
oder die Daiwa Legalis LT 2500-XH mit 6,2:1 Übersetzung?


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. April 2019)

Ich würde die kleine Übersetzung nehmen, um wie zu dieser Zeit, wenn die Forellen  sehr vorsichtig beißen und man sehr gefühlvoll schleppt, nicht den Köder den Fischen vor dem Maul wegzuziehen. Oder du must dich beim Kurbeln eben auf eine höhere Übersetzung einstellen und langsamer drehen. Schneller drehen ist einfacher, langsamer drehen fällt m.E. schwerer.


----------



## Bilch (10. April 2019)

Einerseits ist es gut sich so viele Rollen und Ruten anzuschaffen. Man muss sich bis zu der Hochzeit einen möglichst großen Vorrat anlegen. Danach wird es eng


----------



## Lajos1 (10. April 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Einerseits ist es gut sich so viele Rollen und Ruten anzuschaffen. Man muss sich bis zu der Hochzeit einen möglichst großen Vorrat anlegen. Danach wird es eng



Hallo,

macht nichts, geht nach der Scheidung auch wieder.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Typ87 (10. April 2019)

Hab mir die Daiwa Legalis 2500D geholt, ist einfach Standard und meine anderen Rollen haben die gleiche Übersetzung


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (17. April 2019)

Hallo, hab gerade hier etwas reingelesen und gesehen, dass Du aus Ulm bist. Wenn Du Interesse hast könnte man gerne mal zusammen losziehen je nachdem für welche Gewässerabschnitte Du eine Karte hast. Kannst ja bei Interesse eine PM schreiben


----------



## Typ87 (21. April 2019)

Mal eine Offtopic Frage.
Habe mir eine Tageskarte für morgen gekauft wo drauf steht:
Vom 15.02.19-30.04.19 Blinkern und ähnliches verboten.

*1. Ist da jetzt zB Dropshot oder per Wobbler fischen erlaubt? *
Warscheinlich wollen sie das man in dem Zeitraum überhaupt kein Spinnfischen/Kunstköderfischen betreibt?

*2. *Da ich das auf der Tageskarte übersehen hatte als ich sie gekauft habe muss ich wohl meine Posenrute rausholen.
Natürlich habe ich jetzt nichts zum Anfüttern parat,
bzw kenn mich mit Posenfischen auf Friedfische oder Forellen(wurden Freitag besetzt)
nicht gut aus.
*Gibt es da irgendwas normales aus der Küche mit dem man Anfüttern könnte, Haferflocken zB?

PS: Wie verhindere ich das mein GummiStopper an meiner Posenrute nicht die Höhe hält sondern mit der Zeit wegrutscht?*


----------



## Peter_Piper (21. April 2019)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Mal eine Offtopic Frage.
> Habe mir eine Tageskarte für morgen gekauft wo drauf steht:
> Vom 15.02.19-30.04.19 Blinkern und ähnliches verboten.
> *1. Ist da jetzt zB Dropshot oder per Wobbler fischen erlaubt? *
> Warscheinlich wollen sie das man in dem Zeitraum überhaupt kein Spinnfischen/Kunstköderfischen betreibt?


Ich verstehe darunter, dass in diesem Zeitraum komplettes Kunstköderverbot herrscht. Wenn du unbedingt DS möchtest, pack dir einen Wurm auf den Haken!



Typ87 schrieb:


> *2. *Da ich das auf der Tageskarte übersehen hatte als ich sie gekauft habe muss ich wohl meine Posenrute rausholen.
> Natürlich habe ich jetzt nichts zum Anfüttern parat,
> bzw kenn mich mit Posenfischen auf Friedfische oder Forellen(wurden Freitag besetzt)
> nicht gut aus.
> *Gibt es da irgendwas normales aus der Küche mit dem man Anfüttern könnte, Haferflocken zB?*


*Klar, schau mal hier!
*


----------



## Typ87 (21. April 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Ich verstehe darunter, dass in diesem Zeitraum komplettes Kunstköderverbot herrscht. Wenn du unbedingt DS möchtest, pack dir einen Wurm auf den Haken!



Kann ich für das Dropshotten auch künstliche Maden benutzen oder kann das Ärger geben?

Anfüttern hat sich erledigt, in dem Zeitraum ist auch ein Verbot für das Anfüttern.


----------



## Zander Jonny (21. April 2019)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Kann ich für das Dropshotten auch künstliche Maden benutzen oder kann das Ärger geben?
> 
> Anfüttern hat sich erledigt, in dem Zeitraum ist auch ein Verbot für das Anfüttern.



Am besten du lässt das mit dem drop shot auch bleiben um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. Und da künstliche Maden auch Kunstköder sind fällt das auch flach.
Mach dir eine einfache Grund oder Posenmontage, und mit Würmern und Maden wirst du schon was raus holen.
Montagen findest du im Netz in Massen.


----------



## Typ87 (16. November 2019)

*Ich brauche mal wieder euren Rat bezüglich einer Posenrute! *

Ich war dieses Jahr oft angeln und muss sagen das mir das Ansitz/Posen Fischen doch mehr Spaß macht als ich dachte.
Gefühlt habe ich ja ca 7 Spinnruten (womit ich komplett bedient bin) und nur eine Ansitz/Posenrute.
*
Aktuelle nehme ich folgende Ausrüstung zum Posenfischen, Grundangeln etc:*

Rute: Shimano Vengeance BX 3,30 H(20-50g) Meter
Rolle: Shimano Baitrunner ST FB RB: Baitrunner ST FB 4000

Ich war dieses Jahr mit einem Kollegen angeln der auch mit Posen gefischt hatte, 
jedoch seine Spitze viel sensibler war.
Die Spitze von der Vengeance BX ist halt doch ziemlich steif was ich jetzt nicht soooo toll finde.
Im Allgemeinen ist die Vengeance ja auch die totale günstige Einsteigerrute.

Ich hätte gerne die ideale Rute die eine sensiblere Spitze hat und mit der ich gut mit Pose fischen kann.
Anwendungsgebiete werden Seen aber auch die Donau sein.
Zielfische sollen, naja.... einfach alles von kleinen Weißfischen bis zu kleinen Karpfen sein.
Ich mag es einfach die Rute reinzuwerfen und die Pose zu beobachten.
Für die Donau bräuchte man dann eine Rute mit hohem Wurfgewicht wegen der Strömung oder wie ist das?


----------



## Angler2097 (16. November 2019)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Ich mag es einfach die Rute reinzuwerfen und die Pose zu beobachten.



Viel spass dabei


----------



## Kochtopf (16. November 2019)

Typ87 schrieb:


> *Ich brauche mal wieder euren Rat bezüglich einer Posenrute! *
> 
> Ich war dieses Jahr oft angeln und muss sagen das mir das Ansitz/Posen Fischen doch mehr Spaß macht als ich dachte.
> Gefühlt habe ich ja ca 7 Spinnruten (womit ich komplett bedient bin) und nur eine Ansitz/Posenrute.
> ...


Überleg dir doch mal tatsächlich eine Avon zu holen. Super vielseitig, sowohl für Grund als auch Pose und, mit einer Testkurve um die 1,5lbs für alles zu gebrauchen ausser 40 Pfunde Monsterkarpfen, Monsterwaller und Monsterhechte kriegt man alles gebändigt aber man spürt auch Rotaugen an der Strippe.

Ich empfehle die Drennan specialst 7 avon/quiver


----------



## Minimax (16. November 2019)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne die ideale Rute die eine sensiblere Spitze hat und mit der ich gut mit Pose fischen kann.
> Anwendungsgebiete werden Seen aber auch die Donau sein.
> Zielfische sollen, naja.... einfach alles von kleinen Weißfischen bis zu kleinen Karpfen sein.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Überleg dir doch mal tatsächlich eine Avon zu holen.



hahaha, da hat der Avon-Berater wieder zugeschlagen

Lieber Typ87,

eine sehr universelle Posenrute die hier im Forum oft empfohlen wird, und mit der viele Boardies zufrieden sind (ich habe auch eine) wäre
die Daiwa Aqualite Power Float. Sie ist gut verarbeitet, nicht zu schwer und kann mit ihrem propperen Wurfgewicht und Rückgrat für eine
ganze Reihe von Spezies eingesetzt werden.
Es gibt sie in 3,60 3,90 und 4,20: Ich würde die 3,90er wählen aber das kommt auch auf Deine Gewässer und Deine Art zu angeln an.
Unter dem Stichwort "Floatrute" findest Du eine ganze Reihe weiterer ähnlich universell einsetzbarer Posenruten auf dem Markt,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf (16. November 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> hahaha, da hat der Avon-Berater wieder zugeschlagen
> 
> Lieber Typ87,
> 
> ...


Naja mit der Shimano Vengeance hat er bereits eine passable Floatrute, da dachte ich, dass er, gerade wenn es auch an die Donau geht, etwas kräftigere gebrauchen könnte


----------



## Forelle74 (16. November 2019)

Typ87 schrieb:


> *Ich brauche mal wieder euren Rat bezüglich einer Posenrute! *
> 
> Ich war dieses Jahr oft angeln und muss sagen das mir das Ansitz/Posen Fischen doch mehr Spaß macht als ich dachte.
> Gefühlt habe ich ja ca 7 Spinnruten (womit ich komplett bedient bin) und nur eine Ansitz/Posenrute.
> ...


Hallo
Die Vengeance geht  natürlich auch.
Ist doch die Spinnrute,oder?
Mir wäre die etwas zu wuchtig als Posenmontage.
Tatsächlich habe ich auch die Power Float, und auch schon an der Donau gefischt.
Allerdings in nem Altarm der nicht allzu viel Strömung hat.
Nimm doch die besagte Kombo für die Donau
Fürs Forellenangeln und auf Satzkkarpfen ne andere Kombi.
Zb.
Sensor Float oder Power Float.
Die Länge kannst du ja selbst gemäß deinem Einsatzzweck bestimmen.
Float gehen in der Regel ab 3,60m los
Dazu eine von deinen legalis in 2500er-3000er Größe


----------



## Typ87 (16. November 2019)

Die Daiwa Aqualite Power Float hört sich echt gut an.
Ist die Spitze von der Rute Parabol also feinfühlig?
Die Shimano Vengeance Rute die ich benutze ist insgesamt ziemlich steif,

Kann ich dann mit der Daiwa Aqualite Power Float gut in der Donau fischen?
Weil ich habe mal gelesen das man in Flüssen die eine starke Strömung haben (wie in der Donau)
man mehr Wurfgewicht braucht. Bzw wäre die Daiwa Aqualite Power Float für die Donau
zum Posenfischen zu schwach?


----------



## Forelle74 (16. November 2019)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Die Daiwa Aqualite Power Float hört sich echt gut an.
> Ist die Spitze von der Rute Parabol also feinfühlig?
> Die Shimano Vengeance Rute die ich benutze ist insgesamt ziemlich steif,
> 
> ...



Ja die Spitze ist sehr fein fühlig.
Naja das mit dem Gewicht in der Donau bezieht sich ja eher aufs Grundfischen. 
Pose fischt man ja nicht mit über 50g.
Außer beim Hecht und Wallerfischen.
Fischst du nur in der Donau?
In Buhnen und Altarmen(Alles was bisl ruhiger ist) kann man damit Prima Fischen. 
Im Hauptstrom macht Posenfischen sowieso keinen Sinn.


----------



## Typ87 (16. November 2019)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ja die Spitze ist sehr fein fühlig.
> Naja das mit dem Gewicht in der Donau bezieht sich ja eher aufs Grundfischen.
> Pose fischt man ja nicht mit über 50g.
> Außer beim Hecht und Wallerfischen.
> ...



Ich sag mal so, ich fische zu 60% an Seen und zu 40% an der Donau.
Also brauche ich für den Hauptstrom der Donau sowieso eine Grundmontage?

*Wo ist der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen der *
*Daiwa Aqualite Power Float und meiner schon vorhandenen Shimano Vengeance BX?*


----------



## Forelle74 (16. November 2019)

Typ87 schrieb:


> *Ich brauche mal wieder euren Rat bezüglich einer Posenrute! *
> 
> Ich hätte gerne die ideale Rute die eine sensiblere Spitze hat und mit der ich gut mit Pose fischen kann.
> Anwendungsgebiete werden Seen aber auch die Donau sein.
> Zielfische sollen, naja.... einfach alles von kleinen Weißfischen bis zu kleinen Karpfen sein.



Dafür würde sie japassen.



Typ87 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so, ich fische zu 60% an Seen und zu 40% an der Donau.
> Also brauche ich für den Hauptstrom der Donau sowieso eine Grundmontage?
> 
> *Wo ist der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen der
> Daiwa Aqualite Power Float und meiner schon vorhandenen Shimano Vengeance BX?*


Sie ist länger und eher semiparabolisch.
Die Venegeance beschreibst du ja eher als Hart.
Float und Matchruten sind im Allgemeinen immer länger als Spinnruten.
Meist semi oder voll Parabolisch.
Deine Kombi ist bestimmt toll auf Zander mit Köderfisch auf Grund oder zum Spinnen.
Als Float wäre sie mir nicht feinfühlig genug.
Und du hast ne Baitrunner drauf ist ja schon optimal zum Grundfischen.
Wenn man die Kombi aber lange in der Hand hält wäre sie mir zu schwer.

Ich hab mit der Powerfloat auch schon auf Grund gefischt.
Die Spitze zeigt auch zupfer gut an.
Kleine Feederkörbe gehen auch.
Geholt hab ich sie mir weil wir nen See haben(ca.6ha) bei dem man nur gut ein Drittel befischen kann.
Mit der Float kommt mann weit hinter in den Sumpfigen Schilfgürtel.

Die meine ist 4,20 .
Ich verwende gern 30g Spiros.
Boilie drauf und 80-100m raus ca.
Karpfen bis 6 Kilo sind kein Problem mit der Kombi.

Auf Forelle mit ner 12g Bombarde kommt man schon richtig weit.
Auf Sicht brauchst da eh nimmer gehen.
Schnur schön straff halten und bei nem Zupfer anhauen.
Ähnlich wie beim Spinnfischen nur langsamer.

Ist das die?
https://www.baitstore.de/Shimano-Ve...0pHzpobRqD9N-fKnD8dJSp04VFAJ-Mg4aAlIvEALw_wcB


----------



## Typ87 (16. November 2019)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Dafür würde sie japassen.
> 
> 
> Sie ist länger und eher semiparabolisch.
> ...



Ja ist die, nur in 3,30 Meter.
Mit der Daiwa Aqualite Power Float könnte ich zB ind er Donau auf Grund fischen?
Was für eine Rollengröße empfiehlst du mir für die Rute?
zB Die Daiwa Ninja LT 3000?


----------



## Forelle74 (16. November 2019)

@Typ87
Hallo
Ich will dich hier nicht falsch beraten.
Mein Tip bezüglich der Power Float bezog sich Hauptsächlich auf deinen Post mit dem besetzten Gewässer(Karpfen und Forellen).
Ich ging von nem See oder Weiher aus.
Bei sowas ist diese Rute sehr Universell einsetzbar.
Zum Posenfischen, auf Grund mit Bodentaster, leichtem Futterkorb etc...
Ich ging von stehenden bis leicht fließendem Gewässern aus.

Für den Hauptstrom der Donau auf Grund würde ich sie nicht empfehlen.
50g werden da auch nicht reichen.
Bin aber für den Hauptstrom nicht der richtige, da gibts bestimmt welche die mehr Ahnung haben.
Hab nur öfter an nem Altarm der Donau gesessen,  und da waren schon ordentliche Fische drin.
Mit der Power Float hab ich dort mit Pose auf Barsche gefischt.
Für die Donau wird auch die Kombi mit der 3000er Rolle zu schwach sein.

Ansonsten wäre die Powerfloat mit einer 3000er Ninja eine gute Wahl.
Ich hab die neue Ninja Bg LT auf ner Spinnrute.
Ist ne feine Rolle.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Typ87 (18. November 2019)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> @Typ87
> Hallo
> Ich will dich hier nicht falsch beraten.
> Mein Tip bezüglich der Power Float bezog sich Hauptsächlich auf deinen Post mit dem besetzten Gewässer(Karpfen und Forellen).
> ...



Danke, weche monofile Schnur bzw Schnurstärke würdest du für die Kombo
mit der Daiwa Aqualite Power Float und der Daiwa LT 3000 empfehlen?
Am besten damit Sie von kleinen Weißfischen bis Karpfen alles aushält.


----------



## Forelle74 (18. November 2019)

Hallo
Ne "echte" 0,25 ist ein guter Kompromiss. 
Wenns kein so harter Strick ist geht auch ne 0,30ger.
Die Wurfweite die du dann evtl. verlierst ist nicht der Rede wert.

Achte bei der Rolle drauf das es nicht grad ne Flache Spule ist.
Es gibt bei den neuen LT Rollen verschiedene Versionen.
Hab dir das angehängt.

Bei Weisfischen zb, kannst ja dann ein dünnes Vorfach nehmen. 

Als Hauptschnur nehm ich die Ziflfischnüre von Zebco oder Climax.
Bei zu starker Beanspruchung kommt die bei mir eh meist im Winter runter .
Mit einer Spule Schnur hast ca. 2 Spulenfüllungen für die Rolle.
Preislich liegt man irgendwo um die 5/6€ pro Spule.


----------



## Kochtopf (18. November 2019)

Kommt drauf an was für Karpfen ihr habt. Unter 20er würde ich nicht gehen, ich merke aber selber das 25er den Spaß am Posenangeln einschränkt, irgendwo dazwischen ist denke ich die passende dicke


----------



## Peter_Piper (18. November 2019)

Hallo @Typ87, Mal ne grundsätzlich Frage: wie ist denn dein Budget für die neue Kombo? 
Die Vengeance ist ne Spinnrute, die kannst du evtl. zum Grundangeln in stehendem, leicht fliesendem Gewässer umfunktionieren.


----------



## Typ87 (18. November 2019)

Danke für die Antworten, dann würde ich eine Stärke swischen 0,20 und 0,25 gehen.
@Kochtopf Aber wieso schränkt eine 25er Stärke den Spaß am Posenfischen ein?
Beißen dann weniger Fische?

@Peter_Piper Budget ist erstmal egal, ich sag mal 150€ für Rute und Rolle.
Dafür bekommt man doch was ordentliches?


----------



## Kochtopf (18. November 2019)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten, dann würde ich eine Stärke swischen 0,20 und 0,25 gehen.
> @Kochtopf Aber wieso schränkt eine 25er Stärke den Spaß am Posenfischen ein?
> Beißen dann weniger Fische?


Laufposen laufen schlechter ab, evtl sehr feine Posen saufen ab und können kaum vernünftig ausgeworfen werden.. 0 25er ist als allroundschnur und Grundangelei voll super, aber eben wenn du auch auf Weissfisch gehst to mich. wenn schnurdicke egal wäre könnte man auf alles mit Wallergeschirr angeln, es ist immer wichtig, dass alles abgestimmt aufeinander ist, sowohl für Fangerfolg als auch Angelspass. Den Spagat großkarpfen und weissfisch bekommt man nicht hin dass es Spaß macht


----------



## Peter_Piper (18. November 2019)

ich werfe mal die WFT Lake 'n River Coarse ins Rennen!


----------



## Typ87 (19. November 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> ich werfe mal die WFT Lake 'n River Coarse ins Rennen!



Hast/Benutzt du die selbst?
Das ist keine Matchrute oder?
Die hat ja auch deutlich weniger Wurfgewicht als die von Daiwa,
ist das nicht negativ?


----------



## Kochtopf (19. November 2019)

ÖPP


Typ87 schrieb:


> Hast/Benutzt du die selbst?
> Das ist keine Matchrute oder?
> Die hat ja auch deutlich weniger Wurfgewicht als die von Daiwa,
> ist das nicht negativ?


Nehme es mir nicht krumm  aber was willst du genau? Du scheinst  mit Verlaub  ganz neu im Hobby zu sein und wenig Fachwissen zu besitzen - das ist nicht schlimm, alle haben mal angefangen. Also: du willst sowohl see als auch flüssige beangeln? Wie stellst du dir das bei der Donau vor? Abtreibende Pose? Zielfische sollen alle zwischen Küttfisch und Karpfen sein?
Wenn du nicht wirklich weisst was du willst wirst du nur halbgaren antworten bekommen, vielleicht brauchst du auch zwei Ruten, eine für den Tümpel und eine für die Donau aber aus deinen Angaben und Nachfragen schließe ich  dass du selber garnicht 100% weißt was du willst


----------



## Typ87 (19. November 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ÖPP
> 
> Nehme es mir nicht krumm  aber was willst du genau? Du scheinst  mit Verlaub  ganz neu im Hobby zu sein und wenig Fachwissen zu besitzen - das ist nicht schlimm, alle haben mal angefangen. Also: du willst sowohl see als auch flüssige beangeln? Wie stellst du dir das bei der Donau vor? Abtreibende Pose? Zielfische sollen alle zwischen Küttfisch und Karpfen sein?
> Wenn du nicht wirklich weisst was du willst wirst du nur halbgaren antworten bekommen, vielleicht brauchst du auch zwei Ruten, eine für den Tümpel und eine für die Donau aber aus deinen Angaben und Nachfragen schließe ich  dass du selber garnicht 100% weißt was du willst



Ich angel erst seit nichtmal einem Jahr und hauptsächlich mit der Spinnrute,
kenne mich nicht gut mit dem Ansitz bzw Posenfischen aus.
Ich möchte gerne Seen und falls es sich mit der gleichen Rute machen lässt auch die Donau beangeln.
Habe gelesen das man zB in Flüssen mit einer Laufpose und zB Wurm/Made fischen kann.
Zielfische sollen alles bis zu Karpfen sein.

Ich möchte halt eine Rute die mehr Aktion als meine Shimano Vengeance hat, die ist doch ziemlich steif.


----------



## Typ87 (18. Dezember 2019)

Noch paar Fragen als Nachbrenner, hatte andere Sachen zu tun aber möchte jetzt bestellen.
Ich möchte die Daiwa Aqualite Power Float mit einer Daiwa LT 3000 und 0,25 Monofilen Schnur.

*Fragen:*

1. Passt eine Daiwa Fuego LT 3000 vom Gewicht und Größe zu der Daiwa Aqualite Power Float? Oder sollte es eher eine LT 2500 sein?
2. Reicht die Daiwa Aqualite Power Float nicht in 3,60 völlig aus? Habe ja die Shimano Vengeance in 3,30 bisher als Posenrute benutzt und fand die schon sehr lang.


----------



## Peter_Piper (18. Dezember 2019)

Typ87 schrieb:


> *Fragen:*
> 
> 1. Passt eine Daiwa Fuego LT 3000 vom Gewicht und Größe zu der Daiwa Aqualite Power Float? Oder sollte es eher eine LT 2500 sein?
> 2. Reicht die Daiwa Aqualite Power Float nicht in 3,60 völlig aus? Habe ja die Shimano Vengeance in 3,30 bisher als Posenrute benutzt und fand die schon sehr lang.


*Antworten:*

1. Ja.  Nein, die 2500er wäre mir an der Float zu klein.
2. Ja, warum nicht?


----------



## Andal (19. Dezember 2019)

Gehen tut das alles. So und so. Aber lass einfach dein Gefühl entscheiden. Am besten natürlich zusammen mit der Hand.


----------



## Typ87 (20. Dezember 2019)

Hab mir die Rute Daiwa Aqualite Power Float in 3,60+ Rolle Daiwa Fuego LT 3000 bestellt, bin gespannt.


----------



## Typ87 (21. Dezember 2019)

Mal was anderes, gibt es auch eine Posen Rute welche ihr empfehlen könnt die relativ kurz ist?
Also so max 2,40/70 für Stellen wo man aufgrund von Bäumen nicht weit kommt bzw nicht weit werfen muss?


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Dezember 2019)

Da würde ich glaube eine leichte Spinne in der Länge zweckentfremden, kürzer als 11'/3,30m wüsste ich jetzt nichts.


----------



## Peter_Piper (21. Dezember 2019)

schau dir mal die Forcemaster Commercial an. Allerdings hat die recht kleine Ringe. Je nach Stopperknoten könnte es evtl. Schwierigkeiten geben! Oder ne kurze Picker zweckentfremden, oder wie Herr Kochtopf schon schrieb, eine leichte Spinne nehmen. Im 10ft Bereich gibt es noch ein zwei andere brauchbare Ruten. Z.B. die Daiwa Tornado, WG ist da 10-55gr.


----------



## Peter_Piper (21. Dezember 2019)

Nachtrag: schau dich mal bei den Briten um. Sonic, Korum, Leeda könten so etwas im Portfolio haben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (21. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da würde ich glaube eine leichte Spinne in der Länge zweckentfremden, kürzer als 11'/3,30m wüsste ich jetzt nichts.


Ja, richtig! Leichte Spinnrute bis 2,7m. Wenn Du mit 11ft noch leben könntest dann empfehle ich dir das:
https://www.drennantackle.com/products/rods/acolyte/acolyte-float-rods/acolyte-ultra-11ft-float/ oder wahrscheinlich für dich besser die plus Variante (kräftiger).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (21. Dezember 2019)

Oder vielleicht sowas:





						News Stories | News | Angling Times
					

Get your News Stories fix with Angling Times. Keep up to date with all the latest News Stories news, with exclusive features, stories, videos, and opinion pieces.




					www.anglingtimes.co.uk
				



Die kenn ich persönlich aber nicht, hört sich aber gut an.


----------



## Peter_Piper (21. Dezember 2019)

Der Kollege hat zwar nichts zum Budget gesagt, aber ich denke mal ganz stark, dass die Drennan  über seinem Budget liegt.


----------



## Peter_Piper (21. Dezember 2019)

Hier z.B. eine günstige Sonik in 9ft.


----------



## Peter_Piper (21. Dezember 2019)

und hier ne Korum in 8ft.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (21. Dezember 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Der Kollege hat zwar nichts zum Budget gesagt, aber ich denke mal ganz stark, dass die Drennan  über seinem Budget liegt.


Schade das die so teuer sind! Es ist aber auch unfassbare Qualität. Damit kann man, sofern man die Rute nicht unabsichtlich zerstört, sein ganzes Anglerleben lang wunderbar fischen. Mit sowas können dann noch die Enkel freudig angeln. Wenn man die aus England bestellt dann sind die preiswerter!


----------



## Typ87 (22. Dezember 2019)

bis 100€ Posenrute bis maximal 2,70cm


----------



## Peter_Piper (22. Dezember 2019)

Liest du:



Peter_Piper schrieb:


> schau dir mal die Forcemaster Commercial an. Allerdings hat die recht kleine Ringe. Je nach Stopperknoten könnte es evtl. Schwierigkeiten geben! Oder ne kurze Picker zweckentfremden, oder wie Herr Kochtopf schon schrieb, eine leichte Spinne nehmen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (22. Dezember 2019)

guckst du hier:


Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Hier z.B. eine günstige Sonik in 9ft.
> oder die Korum in 8ft


----------



## Minimax (22. Dezember 2019)

@Typ87 Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre, die nach 8 (acht!) Seiten geduldiger Beratung durch viele Boardies hart erarbeitete, wirklich sinnvolle Ruten-Rollen Kombi fürs Posenfischen(!) einfach mal zu testen, ans Wasser zu gehen, Erfahrungen und vor allem Spass am Angeln zu empfinden. Anstatt den nächsten Tackle-Eiertanz zu starten?


----------



## Typ87 (29. Dezember 2019)

Muss das Thema leider wieder hochholen.
Die Daiwa Auqalite Power Float ist mir mit 3,60 Länge leider zu lang.
Ich fische öfters an Stellen wo eine derartige Länge mich aufgrund von Bäumen/Büschen etc nur behindert.
Es ist echt schwer eine Poserute mit zB 3,00 Meter zu finden.

Ich habe mir zB jetzt mal die rausgesucht:

Daiwa Exceler Float,
Länge 3,00 m.
Wurfgewicht 10-30 g

Daiwa Exceler Float



1. Kennt jemand diese Rute, bzw würde die für meine Zwecke auch passen?
2. Welche LT Rollengröße passt zu der? Auch die Daiwa Fuego 3000 LT oder eher die 2500 LT?

@Peter_Piper

*1. Was ist das Wurgewicht von den 2 Ruten? Kann es nicht rauslesen.
2. Was würdest du für eine LT Rollengröße für die Daiwa Fuego in Verbindung mit der Exceler Float Daiwa Exceler Float empfehlen?
LT 3000 oder 2500?*


----------



## Peter_Piper (30. Dezember 2019)

Na gut, aber nur weil Weihnachten war und ich ein gutmütiger Mensch bin:



Typ87 schrieb:


> Daiwa Exceler Float,
> Länge 3,00 m.
> Wurfgewicht 10-30 g
> 
> ...



zu 1. Nein, zudem solltest du deine Zwecke besser spezifzieren
zu 3. Aus dem Bauch raus würde ich bei der Rute zu einer 3000er Größe tendieren.



Typ87 schrieb:


> @Peter_Piper
> *1. Was ist das Wurgewicht von den 2 Ruten? Kann es nicht rauslesen.
> 2. Was würdest du für eine LT Rollengröße für die Daiwa Fuego in Verbindung mit der Exceler Float Daiwa Exceler Float empfehlen?
> LT 3000 oder 2500?*



zu 1. http://www.gidf.de/
zu 2. Ich würde an die Rute keine Fuego schrauben. (just my two cents). Ansonsten siehe oben, eine 3000er Größe,

Ansonsten:


Typ87 schrieb:


> Theorie ist ja schön und gut aber Praktisch ist es dann doch etwas anderes, weshalb ich auch mit *einem Freund welcher schon seit Jahrzehnten angelt *beim ersten Mal mitgehen werde.
> *Er wird mir da viel zeigen und erklären*.


*Den Freund schnappen und mit ihm einfach mal im Agelladen div Ruten und Rollen ausprobieren.!*


----------



## Typ87 (30. Dezember 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Na gut, aber nur weil Weihnachten war und ich ein gutmütiger Mensch bin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort!

Wieso würdest du an die Rute keine Fuego schrauben, bzw was für eine Rolle würdest du für die Daiwa Exceler Float in 3,00 Meter
nehmen?

Möchte damit an unter anderem schwer zugänglichen Stellen an eher kleineren Seen (Wo es nicht ebsonders auf Wurfweiten ankommt) mit Pose 
auf Friedfische angeln.


----------



## Peter_Piper (30. Dezember 2019)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Möchte damit an unter anderem schwer zugänglichen Stellen an eher kleineren Seen (Wo es nicht ebsonders auf Wurfweiten ankommt) *mit Pose
> auf Friedfische angeln.*



Definiere Friedfische. Und schreib jetzt nicht schon wieder:


Typ87 schrieb:


> Zielfische sollen, naja.... einfach alles von kleinen Weißfischen bis zu kleinen Karpfen sein.


Weil: auf ne kleine 10 cm Rotfeder fische ich anders als auf ne 2 kg Schleie oder 5 kg Karpfen!


----------



## Typ87 (30. Dezember 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Definiere Friedfische. Und schreib jetzt nicht schon wieder:
> 
> Weil: auf ne kleine 10 cm Rotfeder fische ich anders als auf ne 2 kg Schleie oder 5 kg Karpfen!



Soll für kleine Friedfische, Rotaugen, Brassen, Schleien etc eingesetzt werden, also Karpfen eher nicht.
Also kleine Karpfen sollen quasi höchstens der Beifang werden.
Am wichtigsten wäre es für mich zu wissen was für eine Rollengröße du für die Daiwa Exceler Float nehmen würdest.


----------



## Kochtopf (30. Dezember 2019)

Nimm ne 3000er.

Aber mal Hand aufs Herz wie oft warst du bisher angeln?


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Dezember 2019)

Bei dieser Rute und deinen Zielfischen ist es doch vollkommen egal was für eine Rolle du da verbauen möchtest, es reicht auch eine 500 oder 1000 Größe. Oder nimm eine die schon da ist. Und selbst eine 4000 würde mit der passenden Schnur gehen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (30. Dezember 2019)

So mein Freund, ich gebe es hiermit endgültig auf!


----------



## Uzz (2. Januar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und selbst eine 4000 würde mit der passenden Schnur gehen.


Jep, die Größe (Spule ~50mm) ist sehr angenehm und bei Daiwa LTs trotzdem noch schön leicht. Bei Neukauf wäre eine Legalis LT 4000-C meine Wahl, explizit nicht die 4000D-C mit der tieferen Spule.  Die Legalis ist das untere Ende der Rollen aus DS5-Plastik, die Fuego(+Freams) das obere Ende. Das zusätzliche Lametta der Fuego (Magseal auf Spulenachse, Einschraubkurbel, nochwas?) würde ich weglassen.


----------



## alexpp (2. Januar 2020)

Uzz schrieb:


> ...Das zusätzliche Lametta der Fuego (Magseal auf Spulenachse, Einschraubkurbel, nochwas?) würde ich weglassen.



In dem Fall nicht wirklich wichtig, aber wenn ich zum Kauf einer Daiwa Rolle gezwungen wäre, als Spinnrolle wegen dem nicht vernieteten Knauf die Fuego oder teurer. Andererseits ohne Magsealed, was gegen die Fuego und aufwärts spricht.


----------



## Bilch (2. Januar 2020)

Du schreibst von kleinen, schwer zugänglichen Seen. Ich hoffe, dass mich die Ansitzprofis für die folgende Aussage jetzt nicht lynchen, aber ich glaube, dass Du zuerst keine neue extra Ausrüstung brauchst. Du hast doch schon ein paar (Spinn)Ruten bzw. Kombos. Mindestens eine von denen ist für das Posenangeln auf solchen Gewässer und für Deine Zielfische bestimmt ganz geeignet


----------



## rippi (2. Januar 2020)

Als echter Ansifzprofi, rufe ich die anderen Ansitzprofis! ZEIT FÜR EINE ANSITZERVERSAMMLUNG.
Ich rufe zur Teilhabe auf.

Wichtige Fragen drängen sich auf. Wann wollen wir Bilch lynchen?


----------



## Peter_Piper (2. Januar 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Wichtige Fragen drängen sich auf. Wann wollen wir Bilch lynchen?


Da das Jahr noch jung ist, denke ich, sollten wir Gnade vor Recht walten lassen.

Allerdings hat eine Ansitzveranstaltung nur Gültikeit, wenn der ehrenhafte Ansitzgott, seines Namens Frantic Flintstone, ähm, ich meine natürlich Fantastic Fishing sich aus dem heiligen Ükelanier Universum herab begibt und uns mit seinem unermesslichen Wissen über das feedern und friedfischen erhellt.


----------



## Typ87 (26. Januar 2020)

Kurze Frage:
Was genau ist das?





Monostopper?

Ist das Rote der Stopper? Also ein Schnurstopper?
Und die grünen Kugeln mit Loch die Perlen dazu?


----------



## Blueser (26. Januar 2020)

Das sind vorgebundene Stopperknoten. Die brauchst du nach dem aufschieben auf die Schnur nur noch zu ziehen und die Perle drauf.


----------



## Harrie (26. Januar 2020)

Hi Typ87,
das sind Fäden die Du auf einen Drilling vom Spinner machst. Die Hülse auf die Hakenspitze machen,dann die Schnur über den Haken bis zum Bogen schieben und zuziehen.
Die Perlen kannst Du dann noch als Beißpunkt mit anknoten.
Ist dann für Barsch wie auf der Packung.


----------



## Harrie (26. Januar 2020)

Genau sind Schnurstopper mit Stopperperle.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (26. Januar 2020)

... aaaaah,richtige Füchse hier.


----------



## Typ87 (2. Mai 2021)

Ich bräuchte eine Beratung zum Thema Grundangeln.
Bisher habe ich hauptsächlich Spinn- und etwas Posenfischen gemacht.
Nun möchte ich mich an das Angeln auf Grund heranwagen.
Hauptsächlich fische ich an der Donau wo teilweise starke Strömung herscht.
Leider kenne ich mich mit "Grundangeln" wenig aus und bräuchte etwas Hilfe dabei.
Von Kollegen weiß ich das sie an meinen Gewässern von 80-150g an Blei/Futterkorb/Gewicht nutzen damit die Montage nicht wegtreibt.
Ich denke in diesem Fall wäre es zweckmäßig eine Rute mit etwas mehr statt zu wenig Wurfgewicht zu nehmen.
Zielfisch wäre für mich erstmal nicht so wichtig, wüde mich zB über Karpfen, Barben, Brassen etc freuen.
Preislich sollte es eher günstig sein, Rute+Rolle bis 100-150€. Ich mag auch eher kurze Ruten.

*Meine Fragen wären nun:

1. Welcher Art von Ruten würdet ihr mir dafür empfehlen? zB Grundrute/Karpfenrute/Feederrute etc?

2. Habt ihr eine konkrete Empfehlung für eine Rute+Rolle?*


----------



## keinangelprofi (3. Mai 2021)

Also bei realen 80 g Gewicht würde ich ne 3 lbs Karpfen Rute oder ne Heavy Feeder nehmen. Wenn du tatsächlich 150 g raus wuchten willst würde ich am ehesten eine Ultra Heavy Feeder nehmen. Gute und günstige Karpfenruten sind zum Beispiel die Daiwa Black widow. Bei der Feederrute kannst du mal bei der Daiwa Ninja X gucken die gibt’s bis 220 g WG. Manche schreiben auch was von Brandungsruten für die großen Ströme…Ich würde von der Länge auf jeden Fall nicht unter 3,90 m gehen.
Brauchbare günstige Rolle wäre zum Beispiel die Okuma CB 60.


----------



## Typ87 (3. Mai 2021)

Was wäre denn die Alternative zur Feederrute wenn ich 150g rauswuchten möchte?
Kommt dafür auch eine andere Rute bzw Rutenart in Frage?
Was nehmen die Karpfenangler für Ruten an Stellen wo 150g am Fluß erforderlich ist?


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2021)

Karpfenruten.
Man kann auch an 3lbs Ruten 150gr Bleie gefühlvoll werfen.
An 3,5lbs oder 3,75lbs Ruten auch schon recht kräftig.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Mai 2021)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Was wäre denn die Alternative zur Feederrute wenn ich 150g rauswuchten möchte?
> Kommt dafür auch eine andere Rute bzw Rutenart in Frage?
> Was nehmen die Karpfenangler für Ruten an Stellen wo 150g am Fluß erforderlich ist?



Wirkliche Alternativen zu einer Feederrute gibt es nicht, wenn du einerseits höhere Gewichtsklassen (Gewicht+Futter) werfen willst, andererseits eine sensible und feine Bisserkennung benötigst. Gerade bei Weißfischen ist letzteres quasi Pflicht.
Ein Karpfenangler wird auch weiterhin zur Karpfenrute greifen, evtl. aber ein anderes Modell wie für stehende Gewässer nutzen.

Auch wie man die Ruten aufstellt ist dabei nicht zu unterschätzen. In Fliessgewässern versucht man in aller Regel, möglich viel Schnur aus dem Wasser zu bekommen, damit weniger Druck entsteht (Ruten also hochgestellt). Da sind kurze Ruten generell eher unvorteilhaft, 12ft (ca. 3,60m) sollten es schon sein.
Etwas Druck vom Material kann man auch durch einen Schnurbogen nehmen, machen gerade Feederangler gerne in starkströmenden Gewässern

Ich würde mich auch gar nicht so sehr auf 150g oder andere Gewichtsklassen festlegen. Jeder Fluss hat auch immer Abschnitte, wo mal mehr oder auch deutlich weniger genügen. Hinzukommt das gerade in Flüssen Blei nicht gleich Blei ist...die Form ist hier ganz entscheidend ob das Blei weggezogen wird oder eben nicht. Das Gewicht spielt dabei nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.

Ich würde vielmehr Wert auf die Rolle legen wie auf die Rute. Die Rolle muß in einem starkströmenden Fluss deutlich mehr leisten und auch aushalten.
Möglichst breiter Spulendurchmesser und hoher Schnureinzug sind hier klar im Vorteil.... letzteres allein schon aufgrund der vielen möglichen Hindernisse wo eine einzukurbelnde Montage schnell mal für immer hängen bleiben kann.

Bei 100-150€ für Rute+Rolle könnte ich dir keine Rolle empfehlen die zusammen mit einer Rute noch ins Budget passt.
Ich kann dir letztlich nur das empfehlen was ich selber bereits ne Weile nutze und für gut befunden habe für diesen Zweck. Da würde es für eine Rolle reichen, mit etwas Recherche auch für 2 Ruten ohne Rollen.
Alles andre wäre nur Ablesen von Katalogdaten ohne jegliche Praxiserfahrung und sowas empfehle ich halt generell nicht.


----------



## keinangelprofi (4. Mai 2021)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Was wäre denn die Alternative zur Feederrute wenn ich 150g rauswuchten möchte?
> Kommt dafür auch eine andere Rute bzw Rutenart in Frage?
> Was nehmen die Karpfenangler für Ruten an Stellen wo 150g am Fluß erforderlich ist?


Man liest tw dass im Rhein oder Elbe Brandungsruten genutzt werden.

Du kannst die Rute natürlich auch überladen, du kannst auch mit einer 3 lbs Rute 150g  rausschlenzen. mit Gefühl geht es schon. Ich habe auch schon mit der 150 g Feederrute 200 g Körbe plus Futter geworfen. Man darf halt nur nicht durchziehen wie ein verrückter.

Und dass man für 150 € keine gute Rute & Rolle bekommt ist natürlich völliger Unsinn. Schaue ich bei den Rollen ruhig mal bei Okuma um Da gibt es gute Rollen für 50-80 €. Genauso gibt es für das Geld gute Karpfenruten oder Feederruten.
Shimano Baitrunner D 6000 könnte ich noch empfehlen gibt es mit etwas suchen im Netz für unter 100 €.


----------



## Thomas. (4. Mai 2021)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Was nehmen die Karpfenangler für Ruten an Stellen wo 150g am Fluß erforderlich ist?


ich sage mal einfach was *ich* bei einen Budget von 100, bzw 150€ für den Rhein(Donau kenne ich leider nicht) nehmen würde, Rute würde ich eine billige Karpfenrute 12-13ft 3-3,5lb zb. von Cormoran (XR) DAM, Shimano, Daiwa usw. nehmen, gibt es schon ab 20€, Optisch und von der Ausstattung nicht vom feinsten aber tun alle mal.
oder ein wenig mehr ausgeben und im Vorabverkauf suchen.
Rolle, *ich *jetzt zb. Shimano Socorro 10000, ST 10000RB, Beastmaster 10000XB.

hier mal ein Beispiel, untere (Mitte) Rute Cormoran Procarp AKX-2 13ft 3,5lb im Abverkauf 40€, Rolle Socorro 10000SW ca. 100€
obere Rute Cormoran XR 12ft 3lb ca.20€, Rolle ST 10000RA ca. 60€ beides alte Modelle, gibt es aber auch fürs selbe Geld als aktuelle Modelle.
ich nehme die zum fischen mit Toten Köderfisch, und der darf auch mal was größer sein (Gewicht auch mehr als 200gr)


----------



## Typ87 (4. Mai 2021)

Ich denke das eine Feederrute für mich erstmal Sinn macht.
Habe mir jetzt mal diese Rute ausgesucht:
*Daiwa Ninja X Feeder 3,60m 50-150g Feederrute*
Müsste ja für meine Ansprüche passen?

Denke die nächstgrößere Variante
*Daiwa Ninja x Feeder 3 90m 80-220g*
wäre etwas zu krass für die Donau?
Mit sowas geht man ja eher an den Rhein.

Frage 1: Passt die *Daiwa Ninja X Feeder 3,60m 50-150g Feederrute *für mein Vorhaben an der Donau?

Frage 2: Welche Rolle könnt ihr mir dafür empfehlen?

Anbei noch paar Beispielbilder von den Abschnitten der Donau an denen ich angel.
Teilweise ist da eine starke Strömumg.


----------



## keinangelprofi (4. Mai 2021)

Schöne Fotos!
Den Bildern nach zu urteilen reicht die 150 g aus. Ich habe am Main mit 150 g heavy Feeder 3,90 im gefischt da hat das gereicht.
Rolle würde ich eine 5000 oder 6000 nehmen. Es gibt zum Beispiel eine Daiwa Ninja 6000 mit flachen oder tiefer Spule. Die kenne ich aber selber nicht.


----------



## Thomas. (4. Mai 2021)

Tolle Bilder sehr schöne Strecke, aber mit dem Rhein wie ich ihn hier bei mir kenne ist das Kindergarten und nicht zu vergleichen,


----------



## keinangelprofi (4. Mai 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder sehr schöne Strecke, aber mit dem Rhein wie ich ihn hier bei mir kenne ist das Kindergarten und nicht zu vergleichen,


Beim Stichwort Donau hatte ich zuerst auch andere Bilder im Kopf…


----------



## 49er (4. Mai 2021)

Für die Donau hab ich die Daiwa Ninja x Feeder in 3,60m mit 80-220g Wurfgewicht im Einsatz.
Von den Bildern her, würde ich jetzt mal schätzen, das es bei Dir etwas ruhiger zu geht als bei mir. Aber das ist an der Donau schwer zu sagen, nur anhand von Bilder.
Wenn bei mir der Pegel mal etwas höher ist und ich in den Hauptstrom will, brauch ich teilweise schon so zwischen 180g und 200g, dass das Blei mal liegen bleibt. Geht es ruhiger zu reichen manchmal auch schon 130g aus. In Ufernähe (ca. 3m bis 4m) reichen oft schon 60g bis 80g aus.
Musst Dir halt auch ein bisschen überlegen, auf welche Fische Du es gerne versuchen möchtest. Barben wirst Du vornehmlich nur im Hauptstrom antreffen.
Die Ruten stell ich immer senkrecht auf, um so wenig Schnur wie möglich im Wasser zu haben. Ich schau auch immer, das ich einen leichten Schnurbogen drin habe, das nimmt ebenfalls etwas den Zug vom Blei.
Als Rolle hab ich eine Penn' Spinfisher V 4500 Liveliner im Einsatz. Robustes Teil mit Freilauf. Freilauf würde ich Dir auch empfehlen. Falls mal eine ordentliche Barbe oder auch ein Waller drauf knallen, können die erstmal Schnur nehmen, ohne das Du angst um Deine Ruten haben musst.


----------



## Typ87 (4. Mai 2021)

Das ist jetzt echt eine schwere Entscheidung, 50-150g oder 80-220g...
Tendiere eher zu 80-220g....

Feedern die meisten eigentlich mit Freilauf oder Stationär Rolle? Was ist da üblich? Mag eigentlich eher Stationär Rollen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2021)

Zum Feedern braucht man keine Freilaufrolle.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Mai 2021)

Auch eine Freilaufrolle ist eine Stationärrolle. Der Freilauf ist ein Zusatzfeature, genauso wie eine Kampfbremse.
Am Rollentyp ändert sich jedoch nichts.  

Freilauf ist beim feedern eher nicht nötig, es gibt halt Leute die diesen gerne nutzen beim Ablassen der Montage.
Ansonsten isser eigentlich überflüssig und bleibt quasi ungenutzt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Mai 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Und dass man für 150 € keine gute Rute & Rolle bekommt ist natürlich völliger Unsinn.



Vielleicht vorher mal genauer lesen was andre schreiben, bevor man gleich lospoltert.
Was man bekommen kann und was ich empfehlen würde, sind mindestens 2 Paar Schuhe.
Ich empfehle nichts was ich selbst nicht benutzt habe oder mindestens mal in den Flossen hatte, geschweige kenne ich seinen Gewässerabschnitt.
Einfach nen Katalog durchblättern und ihm sagen nimm Rolle Größe 5000/6000 von Firma XYZ, ohne sie selbst je gefischt zu haben in ähnlichen Situationen...sorry, aber sowas gibbet bei mir nicht, hat für mich auch nichts mit einer Empfehlung zu tun.
Da bin ich lieber ehrlich und sage das ich ihm nichts für sein Budget empfehlen kann. Das heißt ja nicht zwangsläufig das es das nicht gibt.


----------



## keinangelprofi (4. Mai 2021)

SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH habe ich sämtliche hier genannten Geräte d.h. Ruten und Rollen (ggf. nicht in jeder Gewichtsklasse oder Größe) selbst in ähnlichen Situationen gefischt! Sonst hätte ich sie nicht empfohlen! Beziehungsweise was ich nicht kenne habe ich ausdrücklich dazu geschrieben.
Ich habe auch niemanden persönlich gemeint, falls das falsch rübergekommen ist...


----------



## Typ87 (4. Mai 2021)

Mir ist klar das man nicht jede Rute und Rollen kennen kann aber was haltet ihr von der Kombo:

*Ruten(n): Daiwa Ninja X Feeder 3,60m 50-150g Feederrute *oder *Daiwa Ninja x Feeder 3 90m 80-220g*
und dazu 
*Rolle: Daiwa Ninja Match & Feeder LT 4000 - C.*

Würde diese Rolle zu den beiden Ruten passen?


----------



## keinangelprofi (5. Mai 2021)

Du willst regelmäßig hohe Gewichte bei starker Strömung werfen, da wäre mir die 4000er zu klein. Auch auf die Gefahr hin mir wieder dumme Kommentare einzufangen hier mal meine Gedanken dazu: 

1. Ich nutze an der Heavy Feeder gerne große Kampfbremsrollen. Da es die neu kaum noch gibt, fällt diese Option für dich wahrscheinlich aus.

2. Ich habe mir neulich die Daiwa nZone 6000 SS für die Medium Feeder geholt. Deshalb hatte ich weiter oben auch die Ninja 6000 erwähnt als quasi günstigere Schwester.

3. Mittlere Karpfenrollen. Beispiele habe ich genannt. Vorteil: hohe Wurfreichweite und Hoher SchnurEinzug.

4. Penn Slammer 460 oder 560. Robustes Arbeitstier für kleines Geld. Auch die Penn Spinnfisher wurde bereits genannt. Nachteil: weniger Reichweite und weniger Schnureinzug.


----------



## 49er (5. Mai 2021)

Die Daiwa Ninja Match & Feeder LT 4000 - C wäre mir zu klein. Da passen ja nur 150m 0,28er drauf.
Denke mal eine Rolle, wo Du 200m 0,30er oder 0,35er drauf kriegst wäre für die Donau sinnvoller.
Und von dem LT-Zeugs von Daiwa weiß ich auch nicht so recht, was ich davon halten soll. Mir kommt das immer wenig robust rüber. Steh aber mehr auf robust, ist halt auch ein bisschen Geschmacksache.
Eventuell wär von Penn' die Fierce III noch ne Option. Die hatte ich mal in der Hand und hat nen guten und robusten Eindruck gemacht.
Bei der Feeder kannst Du Dir ja vielleicht auch noch die Daiwa Aqualite XH Feeder anschauen. Die hat ein maximales WG von 180g und liegt damit in der Mitte von Deinen beiden Ruten, falls Du Dir mit dem WG noch unsicher bist.


----------



## Typ87 (5. Mai 2021)

Mir wurde jetzt von anderen Quellen (Onlineshops und Angelladen) die *Daiwa Ninja Feeder LT 6000-SS* zur *Daiwa Ninja x Feeder 3 90m 80-220g* empfohlen.
Denke das müsste dann auch passen?



49er schrieb:


> Und von dem LT-Zeugs von Daiwa weiß ich auch nicht so recht, was ich davon halten soll. Mir kommt das immer wenig robust rüber. Steh aber mehr auf robust, ist halt auch ein bisschen Geschmacksache.


Ich habe auf allen meinen 7 Spinnruten Daiwa LT Rollen (Ninja, Legalis, Exceler) drauf und bin mit denen sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Mai 2021)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Mir wurde jetzt von anderen Quellen (Onlineshops und Angelladen) die *Daiwa Ninja Feeder LT 6000-SS* zur *Daiwa Ninja x Feeder 3 90m 80-220g* empfohlen.
> Denke das müsste dann auch passen?
> 
> 
> Ich habe auf allen meinen 7 Spinnruten Daiwa LT Rollen (Ninja, Legalis, Exceler) drauf und bin mit denen sehr zufrieden.


Hi
Ich hab die Daiwa X Feeder in 3,90m.
Hab dazu ne Balzer Alegra 6600.
Find ich ne feine Combo .
Hab seit langem mal wieder ne Balzer Rolle erworben. 
Bei der Feeder und dem Einsatzgebiet brauchst auf jede Fall mindestens ne 6000er Rolle.
Hab meine zwar noch nicht so lang  macht bisher aber nen guten Eindruck. 
Einsatzgebiet sind kleinere Flüsse , und tiefere seen( Staustufen).
Donau hab ich bisher nur an Altwassern ( Schleifen) gefischt.


----------



## Typ87 (7. Mai 2021)

Was für eine monofile Schnurstärke würdet ihr mir für die* Daiwa Ninja x Feeder 3 90m 80-220g empfehlen?*
Zielfische sind Weißfische, Karpfen, Barben, Brassen also recht vielfältig


----------



## Blueser (7. Mai 2021)

0,30-0,35 ...


----------



## vonda1909 (7. Mai 2021)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Danke für den Vorschlag @Minimax
> Aber ich bin ein Typ der sich gerne gut (online) informiert bevor er irgendwas kauft.
> Wenn ich jetzt in den Laden gehe kann der Verkäufer mir theoretisch sonstwas erzählen
> und man wird unbewusst auch etwas voreilig kaufen.
> ...


Online 1 Frage 10 verschiedene Andworten jeder ist von seinem Gerät überzeugt beim Päckchen Haken für 2 Euro kannst du mit der Marke nix falsch machen doch eine Rute und die Rolle  nehme  in deine Hände und dein Gefühl  wird dir sagen ob sie dir zusagt. Hier gibt es Angler  die 400 Euro für eine Rolle ausgeben  um dann als erstes die Kugellager zu tauschen. Nehme dir die Zeit und gehe  in die Läden soweit es möglich  ist und teste selbst.


----------

